# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về các loại tiêu chuẩn cũng như kỹ thuật chế máy!

## NewCNC

Thưa các bác, các chú, các anh! Em là dân nghiệp dư, ngoại đạo, vì thích máy móc mà mò trên google miết thì ra được cái diễn đàn cncprovn.com này. Em trước giờ chỉ theo đọc các bài viết thôi, gần đây lấy hết can đảm reg nick để có gì còn có thể hỏi các bác.
Ngoài việc là thành viên trên này.. em cũng là thành viên bên diễn đàn kia.. mà qua theo dõi em thấy mọi người gọi là _thế giới chuối_, em không hiểu tại sao, cũng không biết có phải diễn đàn ta cấm gọi tên thật không? nhưng thấy các bác gọi sao thì em gọi theo vậy cho chắc ăn.
Trong các bài viếc.. gần đây em băn khoăn một điều mà em hỏi google chưa tìm được câu trả lời thỏa đáng. Mong rằng các bác có thể giúp em sáng ra được đôi phần. Vấn đề như thế này:
Em có đọc trên thế giới chuối.. có một bác trước đó chỉ bán chuối, giờ chuyển qua trồng chuối. Việc đó thì bình thường nhưng trong việc trồng chuối của bác ấy em lại thấy có nhiều cái không hiểu. Bác ấy nói chuối bác ấy trồng theo tiêu chuẩn hay cách thiết kế, thi công gì đó theo G7. Vậy cái G7 ấy là cái gì... mà google cũng bó tay?
Em tìm trên google thì với 2 cách tìm web & hình ảnh đều không thấy kết quả nào liên quan đến máy móc.
- Tìm G7 bằng hình ảnh
- Tìm G7 bằng web
Ngoài ra phương pháp gia công chế tạo như thế có đảm bảo độ chính xác tới mức không cần phải cân chỉnh như bác gì bên kia nói hay không?
Em thấy bên đây cũng có mấy bác làm kiểu này từ trước.. cũng đưa chi tiết lên máy lớn, cũng gia công v.v... nhưng em thấy bảo là khi lắp ráp cũng phải cân chỉnh kiểm tra dữ lắm mà?

PS: nếu bài viết em có gì sai.. mong MOD thương tình mà chỉ sửa hoặc xóa bài, nhắc nhở, đừng khóa nick em, em hứa là em không tái phạm nếu bị nhắc nhở.

----------


## hungdn

Em đoán là học theo cái món này http://www.fastcutcnc.com/cutting-tables/g7-fabricator/

----------


## diy1102

Mình chả hiểu tiêu chuẩn G7, G8 là quái gì. Nhưng cách làm đó nếu tính toán kỹ, các mặt bích để gá bulong có chốt định vị hoặc có cái để định vị chuẩn thì khi nắp ráp hoàn toàn có thể chính xác k cần căn chỉnh. Lý thuyết là 2 thằng // được kết nối với 3 thằng = bằng nhau, vuông góc là ok. Nhưng chủ thớt đó có vẻ nói hới quá khi chỉ mất 2h để ráp.
Đọc cái đoạn này hay nè "khi rác lên lấy tay đẩy x đi cả m..." x

----------

anhxco, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

tiêu chuẩn đầu tiên là chạy được đã bác , em cũng như các bác trên đây , con máy đầu tiên dùng vít ren thường , trượt bằng thanh inoc , driver bằng L297+L298  chạy nguồn máy tính cũ sắp hỏng ^^
cứ làm bằng tất cả gì mình có đi đã rồi hãng tiêu chuẩn này nọ

----------

anhxco, huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

ui giời ơi , bác newcnc này thật đúng ý em, bác nói bác hỏi những điều mà em muốn trả lời ghê.... đúng chuyên môn của em mà.

            Đầu tiên thì em cũng "sợt" ra một phát G7 là cái gì và ngạc nhiên chưa !!!! theo tiêu chuẩn G7 là tiêu chuẩn " Cà phê Trung Nguyên " chẳng biết cha Hồ Máy này có nhận tiền quảng cáo không chứ em biết làm xong cái máy, quảng cáo kiểu này chắc là được 1 giải thưởng lớn từ nhà tài trợ cà phê là 1 "Nải Chuối" , mà chuối gì em chưa biết hehehehe.


         --- Nói có sách , mách có chứng , em thì bị cho đi bán muối rồi nên 1 số hình ảnh không xem được nên chưa dám bình loạn, bác nào xem được đem lên trang này mổ xẻ và học hỏi biết bao nhiêu nè .... cho em vài tấm đi hen , biết đâu sau này anh em cũng được vài nải chuối thì sao?

----------

anhxco, vanlam1102

----------


## Nam CNC

Ờ Ờ thì em cũng hay tọc mạch, xem xem nghía nghía chẳng bỏ được và cũng biết vài thông tin ngoài lề xíu. 

---- topic sản xuất máy CNC của ông chủ vườn chuối lợi hại lắm nha , hơn cả topic của cha XuanThanh gì ấy ( chỉ được khen không được chê ) là ai mà léng phéng thấy ghét thì được nhận giải thưởng 1 nải chuối và đi bán muối liền.

không biết cha NewCNC này có phải cha Newbei gì đó không ... dám vào topic hắn nâng hàng Bác Luyến và dìm hàng Bác chủ bụi Chuối hehehe, mà nghĩ cha newbei này nói đúng, hắn đưa ra những lí luận lô gic vậy mà chưa tranh luận giải đáp thì anh em ném đá tá lả, mà cũng lạ cha chủ phải biết hắn là ai , ở đâu, để cho hắn gây bão , chia rẽ anh em tận 2-3 ngày rồi mới cho đi bán muối.... em nghi ngờ vụ này có mùi chuối à nha.

Bác Itnot , cho em chút thông tin tình hình nào hehehe.


Ôi bây giờ em nhớ bác Khách247 quá , còn hắn thì mấy cha ngoài đó xanh mặt như tàu lá chuối, hắn vung đao , múa kiếm bình thiên hạ, hắn đi rồi mới xuất hiện nhiều cha làm máy theo tiêu chuẩn Chuối chấm muối.... nhớ bác Khách quá bác ơi , bác bán muối nơi nào thế ????

hahahah hài 1 xíu , chờ đợi anh em post hình vậy.


----@ bác Đít , cái vụ ráp 2 tiếng là xong , đẩy 1 phát đi cả mét , chắc là thật đó bác, vụ gì chứ đẩy 1 phát đi cả mét là ray rơ mẹ hết rồi , visme bi rớt hết bi quá.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, ít nói, hk0569, jimmyli, thucongmynghe79, vanlam1102

----------


## anhxco

> Ờ Ờ thì em cũng hay tọc mạch, xem xem nghía nghía chẳng bỏ được và cũng biết vài thông tin ngoài lề xíu. 
> 
> ---- topic sản xuất máy CNC của ông chủ vườn chuối lợi hại lắm nha , hơn cả topic của cha XuanThanh gì ấy ( chỉ được khen không được chê ) là ai mà léng phéng thấy ghét thì được nhận giải thưởng 1 nải chuối và đi bán muối liền.
> 
> không biết cha NewCNC này có phải cha Newbei gì đó không ... dám vào topic hắn nâng hàng Bác Luyến và dìm hàng Bác chủ bụi Chuối hehehe, mà nghĩ cha newbei này nói đúng, hắn đưa ra những lí luận lô gic vậy mà chưa tranh luận giải đáp thì anh em ném đá tá lả, mà cũng lạ cha chủ phải biết hắn là ai , ở đâu, để cho hắn gây bão , chia rẽ anh em tận 2-3 ngày rồi mới cho đi bán muối.... em nghi ngờ vụ này có mùi chuối à nha.
> 
> Bác Itnot , cho em chút thông tin tình hình nào hehehe.
> 
> 
> ...


sáng ra vẫn còn hơi mê, đọc bài của bác Nam tỉnh hơi chút.  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

ra là thế , em ngây ngô quá  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Em cũng có tìm hiểu vụ này.. nhưng ngại không dám cho ý kiến vì sợ bị bán muối tiếp cái nick còn lại hehe (phải login thì mới xem full được).
* Về mặt tiêu chuẩn thì em không rỏ chuẩn G7 là cái chi chi.. vì trước giờ e không biết về nó.
- Trong sản xuất cũng có nhiều loại tiêu chuẩn áp dụng cho nhiều thứ.. từ tiêu chuẩn quản lý, tiêu chuẩn chế tạo (kich thước, dung sai, độ bền)... Nếu nói về làm nhỏ lẻ thì e là không có tiêu chuẩn trong quản lý rồi.. vậy chỉ còn tiêu chuẩn chế tạo mà thôi. Mà tiêu chuẩn chế tạo thì mỗi người có thể đặt ra tiêu chuẩn của riêng mình, sau đó đăng ký với Cục quản lý đo lường chất lượng, gởi mẫu, cấp bằng là xong. Gọi là tiêu chuẩn chất lượng Cơ sở. Mà tiêu chuẩn cơ sở thì cơ sở tự chịu trách nhiệm, tự kiểm tra và hay nhất là muốn đặt tên kiểu gì cũng được.
- Và thêm nữa là tiêu chuẩn chế tạo cũng khác nhau ở mỗi nhóm máy móc thiết bị. Lúc trước trong ngành của em thì.. TCVN được xếp hạng thấp nhất, sau đó là tiêu chuẩn của Nhật.. rồi tiêu chuẩn của một số nước châu Âu..

----------


## CKD

Nếu hàng hóa sản phẩm mà đạt tiêu chuẩn xuất khẩu.. thì hồi trước công ty em còn bị áp tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh môi trường, an toàn lao động bla bla.
Muốn xuất hàng đi thì ngoài mấy cái như ISO này nọ, nó còn khảo sát nhà máy em xem an toàn lao động, quy trình sản xuất thực tế có đúng như ISO mà mình được cấp hay không.. Kết quả cuối cùng.. nó đánh rớt cái hợp đồng của em. Lý do là em chủ quan, cứ nghĩ mình đạt đủ chuẩn trên sản phẩm.. nên cứ nghĩ hàng mình đi trót lọt.. nào ngờ nó căn cứ vào vài điều phụ có trong HD.. cty em trang bị an toàn lao động bị thiếu ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

Hay là cái nì:
Thành phần nhóm G7:
 Canada
 Pháp
 Đức
 Ý
 Nhật Bản
 Anh Quốc
 Hoa Kỳ

Cái nhóm này mà mần CNC thì k ai địch nổi rồi  :Smile: 
Em cũng vui chút.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## CKD

Em lại chạy lòng vòng trên gu gồ tìm lời giải. Nếu áp dụng cho lĩnh vực có liên quan đến kỹ thuật cơ khí thì ra được mấy tiêu chuẩn cơ bản sau:
* TCCS tiêu chuẩn cơ sở.. cái này em được cấp bằng công nhận chất lượng cho nhiều sản phẩm rồi (dựa trên nền của TCVN, nhưng có thể áp dụng các chuẩn quốc tế vào, tùy theo sp & mục tiêu phát triển sp của doanh nghiệp).
* TCVN tiêu chuẩn VN (nếu các bác chưa đạt mức này thì đừng mơ các chuẩn kế tiếp nhé).
* ISO tiêu chuẩn thế giới (được áp dụng nhiều nhất.. cả ở VN ta, TCVN được hình thành trên cơ sở của thằng này).
* DIN tiêu chuẩn Đức.
* JIS tiêu chuẩn Nhật.
* GOST tiêu chuẩn Nga.
* ANSI/ASME/AGMA của mẽo.
* GB của china thì phải.

Theo VN ta thì TCCS là tiêu chuẩn có khã tùy biến cao nhất.. chất lượng có khi cao hơn cả TCVN vì có thể áp dụng ISO, JIS v.v...

----------

anhxco, im_atntc, nhatson, writewin

----------


## CKD

Nếu hiểu theo kiểu kỳ vọng là làm được như các nước khối G7, khối công nghiệp hàng đầu thế giới thì e là phải reg được min là tiêu chuẩn ISO kết hợp với JIS à. Em không thấy khối này thống nhất tiêu chuẩn chế tạo cơ khí riêng. Mà chỉ áp thêm một số tiêu chuẩn khác mà thôi.
Mà riêng việc đạt chuẩn JIS thì e là đã bị đánh rớt từ vòng gởi xe rồi ạ (thông qua một số hình ảnh minh hoạ mà em đã từng xem).

Quan điểm của em trên vấn đề này, nếu bàn bạc, trao đổi, tìm hiểu các tiêu chuẩn thì ta mổ vấn đề theo kiểu khác. Nếu bàn & mổ con máy chuối kia để có thể rút kinh nghiệm & phát triển các thế hệ chuối sau đó tốt hơn thì ta mổ theo kiểu khác. Không biết bác chủ & các bác đánh giá vấn đề theo hướng nào ạ.

Chứ em thấy việc G7 hay nhập thiết bị từ Đức gì đó chỉ nhằm mục đích đánh bóng tên tuổi thôi.. chứ sự thật thì mơ hồ lắm ạ. Với kinh nghiệm sau nhiều năm chạy đua với các tiêu chuẩn trên sp của mình.. em thấy việc đó với em là cực kỳ khó, chứ chưa nói đến bước 1 bước mà tới ngay. Bác nào làm được thì em mừng dùm cho bác ấy...
Còn nếu chỉ dựa vào thực lực chủ vườn chuối.. hô phong hoán vũ nhằm lòe thành viên mới lấy tiếng thì em nghĩ là không nên ạ. Tuy là chủ vườn, nhưng thành viên không phải ai cũng chuối mà cứ rung cây nhát khỉ, ai không vừa lòng hoặc phát hiện ra chuối bị dòi thì cứ trù dập thì lấy đâu mà phát triển.

----------


## anhxco

> Em lại chạy lòng vòng trên gu gồ tìm lời giải. Nếu áp dụng cho lĩnh vực có liên quan đến kỹ thuật cơ khí thì ra được mấy tiêu chuẩn cơ bản sau:
> * TCCS tiêu chuẩn cơ sở.. cái này em được cấp bằng công nhận chất lượng cho nhiều sản phẩm rồi (dựa trên nền của TCVN, nhưng có thể áp dụng các chuẩn quốc tế vào, tùy theo sp & mục tiêu phát triển sp của doanh nghiệp).
> * TCVN tiêu chuẩn VN (nếu các bác chưa đạt mức này thì đừng mơ các chuẩn kế tiếp nhé).
> * ISO tiêu chuẩn thế giới (được áp dụng nhiều nhất.. cả ở VN ta, TCVN được hình thành trên cơ sở của thằng này).
> * DIN tiêu chuẩn Đức.
> * JIS tiêu chuẩn Nhật.
> * GOST tiêu chuẩn Nga.
> * ANSI/ASME/AGMA của mẽo.
> * GB của china thì phải.
> ...


Hình như có thêm cái tiêu chuẩn "TCNV" cho các bác DIY nữa thì phải!  :Smile:

----------


## thuyên1982

G7 về cơ khí thì theo em biết nó chỉ mức độ khó cũng như tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật hàn mà thôi.

----------


## lekimhung

Em nói thiệt, em 1984, học QTKD, đại học KT TPHCM, nên nói về kỹ thuật em không dám nhưng mà xin phân tích theo quan điểm cá nhân như sau.

Kinh doanh thì có 2 đường, 1 là hợp tác 2 là diệt đối thủ, chuyện này nội bộ của thế giới chuối em không biết. Nhưng em cảm nhận là bác chuối già đang có mưu ồ bá chủ roài. Khi còn nhỏ thì thích hợp tác, khi lớn rồi thì ...

Về kỹ thuật em biết tiêu chuẩn G7 là làm 1000 cái thì chất lượng phải rất đồng đều, có thể thay thế cho nhau được hết. Còn chuối già thì cứ để 4 cái chân lên mà phay xong phán đảm bảo như nhau, nhưng mà em không chắc là 4 cái chân có song song không? sau này hư 1 cái thì làm lại có y chang không?

Thôi thì người ta làm rồi thì người ta có quyền nói, tại mình chưa làm nên không có quyền nói thôi à.


b.r

----------


## ít nói

> Ờ Ờ thì em cũng hay tọc mạch, xem xem nghía nghía chẳng bỏ được và cũng biết vài thông tin ngoài lề xíu. 
> 
> ---- topic sản xuất máy CNC của ông chủ vườn chuối lợi hại lắm nha , hơn cả topic của cha XuanThanh gì ấy ( chỉ được khen không được chê ) là ai mà léng phéng thấy ghét thì được nhận giải thưởng 1 nải chuối và đi bán muối liền.
> 
> không biết cha NewCNC này có phải cha Newbei gì đó không ... dám vào topic hắn nâng hàng Bác Luyến và dìm hàng Bác chủ bụi Chuối hehehe, mà nghĩ cha newbei này nói đúng, hắn đưa ra những lí luận lô gic vậy mà chưa tranh luận giải đáp thì anh em ném đá tá lả, mà cũng lạ cha chủ phải biết hắn là ai , ở đâu, để cho hắn gây bão , chia rẽ anh em tận 2-3 ngày rồi mới cho đi bán muối.... em nghi ngờ vụ này có mùi chuối à nha.
> 
> Bác Itnot , cho em chút thông tin tình hình nào hehehe.
> 
> 
> ...


em bỏ nghề gây war rồi giờ làm con người chân chính đàng hoàng . Hôm nọ có lỡ gây phát war nữa sợ ban nick nên trốn lun .
nhớ vụ Apha step vs encoder gì đó chém có mấy câu mà chiến tranh trường kì

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông ít nói gây chiến kiểu này thì khuyến khích à , vì có mâu thuẫn thì anh em mới chịu tìm ra lời giải đáp cuối cùng , nhờ đó cả khối anh em mình mới biết thêm nhiều điều , công dụng gì dùng cái gì thì phù hợp nhất , không thể nói servo là đỉnh và step cùi bắp , mỗi chú có một chổ đứng phù hợp của nó.... quá hay phải không chú Ít nói.


        Em cũng tha thiết anh em chuyển cho em vài tấm hình từ vườn chuối tham khảo để phân tích, máy Cframe thì em đã làm 1 show diễn từ A-Z rồi ( đúng sai chưa biết nhưng nó đã có 1 số kết quả hữu dụng) , còn router và Hframe thì chưa , có thể đúng hoặc sai , không ai dìm ai , nhưng lại là 1 lô kiến thức hữu dụng , bác nào sau này làm máy thì mình cũng biết bắt đầu từ đâu và nhanh chóng hoàn thiện một cái máy ngon nhất và chuẩn nhất theo những gì mình biết.


         Theo vườn chuối.... có 2 cha hoành tránh có 2 cách làm máy router

--- Bác Luyến ( em không e ngai gì hết , bác Luyến có đọc thì cứ vào cho ý kiến và bảo vệ quan điểm và cách làm việc của mình )

**** Bác ấy thực hiện khung bằng cách chấn tôn tạo khung và hàn lại thành khung sườn chính , sau đó đem lên máy phay nhà vườn bác ấy tự xử ra đường ray chính , còn những khung khác cũng hàn và phay rãnh bắt ray.... hoàn thiên máy vẫn không đưa ra độ sai số và không có hình ảnh kiểm tra bằng dụng cụ đo

---Bác chủ vườn ( Hồ Máy ... đúng sai mời bác vào tranh luận , ở đây chúng em dân chủ , chẳng cho ai đi bán muối , mặc dù nhiều cha xin đi cũng không cho đi hehehe )

**** Bác này cũng dùng tôn chấn , hàn khung , sau đó phay rãnh, dùng hệ thống định vị nhà vườn , sau đó ráp nối bằng ốc , cu lông í lộn bù loong và tự cho kết quả mỹ mãn đạt tiêu chuẩn G7 .... không cần dùng đồng hồ so canh chuẩn hay kiểm tra luôn , quá đỉnh 



      Ai đúng sai , ai hơn ai ? hiệu quả và kết quả ? mới các bác chém nhiệt tình , cứ vô tư ném đá , ném hụt bị ném lại vỡ mặt ráng chịu

Có tranh luận có lợi cho các bác, các khách hàng theo dõi sẽ biết lợi hại , có thể theo dõi xong các bác sẽ tự xử được con máy cho mình và đỡ đau đầu trong khâu hậu mãi.

----------


## jimmyli

không biết máy móc sao chứ tiêu chuẩn G7 về chuối của người thì phải 18cm các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

chuối 18cm thì không phải của G7 mà của mấy cha Trung Đông.
Chuối G7 thì phải xác định từng thành viên trong đó 

---mấy chú châu âu và Mỹ thì 13.5-15cm , còn Mỹ đen thì chưa có thống kê , nhưng có lẽ không thua Trung Đông 
---Nhật thì 8.5-10.5cm hehehe ( bằng với cha Hàn Quốc )

Còn chuẩn chuối VN thì 10.5-12 cm heheheh . Nếu không là gì bí mật các bác có thể công khai tiêu chuẩn chuối cá nhân không nè , chuẩn chuối của em chính xác quá không dám công khai heheheh

----------

writewin

----------


## vanlam1102

E nghĩ nên đổi tên chủ đề thành " CHÉM CHUỐI CUỐI TUẦN". ^^.
mà công nhận bên đó e cũng đọc bài, tới chỗ G7 e cũng thắc mắc, giờ thì đã hiểu tiêu chuẩn G7 là tiêu chuẩn của bác Hồ Máy đặt ra.

----------


## trucnguyen

hix, mấy bác ác miệng quá. Ad bên thế giới chuối nó qua , thì nó về bên nhà nó cho mấy bác đi gánh muối bán giống CKD, Nam_CNC.... hết.

----------


## anhxco

> hix, mấy bác ác miệng quá. Ad bên thế giới chuối nó qua , thì nó về bên nhà nó cho mấy bác đi gánh muối bán giống CKD, Nam_CNC.... hết.


Đi bán muối còn hơn ngồi nơm nớp lo âu, suốt ngày lo cầu trời khấn phật làm ơn cho con ăn chuối đừng để con đi bán muối. 
Mà ae mình chém vui thế này k biết có ai thù vặt ra đường bị mấy cha bán chuối chém k ta, hic, đi bán muối rồi mà vẫn lo à  :Smile:  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Nam CNC

em định tham gia nhiệt tình để phân tích vấn đề kỹ thuật để anh em cùng trao đổi và học hỏi , biết đâu sau này các bác nâng thêm 1 tầm cao mới , nhưng em thấy..........


--- Các bác có vẻ sợ trùm Chuối cho các bác còn sống đi bán muối bên kia.
--- Một số các bác cũng muốn nói lắm nhưng không dám và không tự tin những gì mình nói nên im lặng và đọc cho nó lành ( anh em ném đá vỡ đầu cho chết )
--- Một số bác hiểu rất rõ nhưng lại không muốn nói, sợ nói ra thì như vạch áo cho người xem lưng sao ? vì các bác cũng đã và đang và nhăm nhe ráp máy bán , nên bàn sâu lỡ khách nó đòi hỏi cao quá thì có mà chết cả hũ , hay những gì mình đang làm mà nó không tới như những gì mình bàn thì vỡ mặt chứ không chơi.

   thôi thì em ngoại đạo , máy thì đã từng bán giờ hết bán nên cũng thong dong , trên đây thì cũng được phong thánh spam rồi thì thêm vài phát cho anh em cười cũng chẳng sao

Như em đã nêu ra 2 phương pháp của hai bá bá ngoài vườn chuối thì em xin mạn phép bàn phương pháp của bác Luyến trước.

Phương pháp cùa bác ấy chấn khung , hàn kết nối và phay trên máy phay 1 lượt nó có ưu nhược điểm như vầy.

---ưu điểm đơn giản trong thiết kế và lắp ráp
---tiết kiệm thời gian , tiết kiệm tiền ốc ác
--- dồn hết sai số lắp ghép cho 1 lần phay giải quyết tất cả
--- Bác ấy tự xử trên máy bác ấy ráp , nói thiệt nó như thế nào thì ít nhất nó cũng song song 2 ray và đồng phẳng với hệ trượt của máy cái mà bác ấy ráp. Máy bác ấy chính xác thì khung chính xác , còn không thì dựa trên 1 con máy phay giường 2nd japan thì quá tuyệt vời

    Nếu bác Luyến có đọc thì em cũng xin chúc mừng bác vì mấy cái máy bên nước ngoài họ cũng làm thế , thay vì hàn khung thì họ đúc nguyên khối 

Khuyết điểm 

---Đã lên 1 khung thì khó cân chỉnh cái này đòi hỏi người thiết kế phải giỏi tính toán độ tuỳ chỉnh cao để hạn chế sự thay đổi ( sai 1 ly đi ve chai )
---Do phương pháp lên khung bằng hàn thì công việc hàn đòi hỏi phải thật kĩ càng , nắm vững phương pháp hàn và giải pháp giải quyết bị cong vặn do ứng xuất
---Do hàn khung thì phải tốn thời gian 1 ít cho cái khung ấy nghỉ ngơi , xuất hết các ứng suất rồi mới gia công thì mới chuẩn
--- Độ chính xác máy thì phải phụ thuộc vào cái máy phay cái , cái máy nó mà niễng thì cuộc đời về sau của bác ấy niễng theo vì phải đi bảo hành và giải quyết sự cố


****Em thấy một số bác đang ráp máy ưa chuộng phương pháp này lắm  , nhưng em lưu ý , các bác nên chọn mặt gửi vàng , tìm được chổ phay đã khó , nhưng con máy phay giường nó còn ngon , chính xác là khó hơn nữa , vì đa số nó là quá già cỗi ở japan nên nó mới qua VN bằng đường ve chai , nếu được các bác nên tìm được 1 vật mẫu chính xác nào to to 1 tí trên 500 là tốt còn không ít nhất là 300 ( đa số catalogue lấy độ dài chuẩn để nói sai số là 300mm) rồi dùng đồng hồ so gá vào spindle dò trên vật mẫu để kiểm tra độ chính xác , ít nhất ít hơn 0.02mm trên độ dài 300 là ok. 

Do 2 bá bá này đều làm máy gỗ , độ chính xác đối với em là không cao nên em không đi sâu vào món kiểm tra chất lượng bằng cái đồng hồ so 

Em có nhiều phương pháp kiểm tra khá đơn giản mà cái ông làm máy phải đổ mồ hôi hột với em , em sẽ mở 1 topic riêng chỉ cho các bác vài chiêu làm khó các bác làm máy hehehehe.

 tạm hết , để em lúi húi xem tiếp vười chuối có cái củ chuối gì không rồi bàn tiếp .

----------

anhcos, blueocean, jimmyli, lkcnc, nhatson, trungdt, writewin

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cha này thù Vườn Chuối đây, đọc bài chả viết cười đau cả ruột

----------

lkcnc

----------


## writewin

tiêu chuẩn của em thì đơn giản, sau khi bàn giao máy xong về, máy chạy ổn định, khách kiếm ra tiền, mình cũng có tiền, ko gọi phàn nàn hay hỏi cách khắc phục là nhất

còn canh đẩy ray chạy m thì em cũng làm dc, ^^ 2 cây ray dc nối với nhau nhưng chưa dc bắt ốc xuống mặt nền, ha ha lúc đó họa may mới đẩy dc hơn 1m,  còn  với em lắp ray lên + lock chặt hết tất cả các ốc đẩy nhẹ ray chạy đều và êm tay từ đầu đến cuối ko sựng là đạt, còn phay CNC với phay gường có khả năng phay nguyên cả cái khung thì .. nói thật đà nẵng chắc hơi khó (vì em dạo này lười đi tìm)

----------


## ahdvip

> chuối 18cm thì không phải của G7 mà của mấy cha Trung Đông.
> Chuối G7 thì phải xác định từng thành viên trong đó 
> 
> ---mấy chú châu âu và Mỹ thì 13.5-15cm , còn Mỹ đen thì chưa có thống kê , nhưng có lẽ không thua Trung Đông 
> ---Nhật thì 8.5-10.5cm hehehe ( bằng với cha Hàn Quốc )
> 
> Còn chuẩn chuối VN thì 10.5-12 cm heheheh . Nếu không là gì bí mật các bác có thể công khai tiêu chuẩn chuối cá nhân không nè , chuẩn chuối của em chính xác quá không dám công khai heheheh


Chuối của ảnh 4.99999mm (em nghe phong phanh đâu đó), tiêu chuẩn lắp ghép C3 nhé,  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## diy1102

Cụ nào ở hn thứ 7 này gặp nhau chém chuối bằng bia thì inbox tui nhé.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Bác kiên lập cái group anh em chém chuối cnc cuối tuần đi và xem màn đọ máy " chuối cnc " của Bác Kiên Và Bác minh

----------

diy1102

----------


## culitruong

Hồi xưa không biết ai sáng tác ra từ chém gió mà tớ thấy chủ vườn chuối của mấy bác áp dụng khá nhuần nhuyễn.

. Sau này mà "chém chuối" thịnh hành chắc nguyên nhân từ đây.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## diy1102

> Bác kiên lập cái group anh em chém chuối cnc cuối tuần đi và xem màn đọ máy " chuối cnc " của Bác Kiên Và Bác minh


Cái này chú hoặc bác biết tuốt với hợp vì a dân ngoại đạo.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn cu Đức nghen, tiêu chuẩn G7 của anh là 4.999cm là là đường kính ấy nhé hehehehehe

Mai em bàn về cái máy của bá bá chuối bom , đêm đã khuya , em đi đạp chuối thử dung sai lắp ghép đây HAHAHAHAH

----------

lkcnc

----------


## writewin

sai số lớn ko anh, cần thì cho con cnc chạy thêm vài cái ao sơ mi đồng cho vừa giống như khớp nối, còn tốc độ cao mà tăng nhiệt thì hồi trước em có gởi ra 2 xilanh bôi trơn rồi, thiếu mai em gởi thêm 2 silanh mới ^^

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ nào ở hn thứ 7 này gặp nhau chém chuối bằng bia thì inbox tui nhé.


Tối thứ 7 đê

----------


## CKD

Tớ chưa có xi lanh bôi trơn cao tốc nào nè bác writewin, chạy tốc độ cao bị cháy bạc hết trơn....

----------


## nhatson

http://www.mece.ualberta.ca/groups/r...l/Handbook.pdf
sổ tay tiêu chuẩn cho kỹ sư cơ khí, cái này tiêu chuẩn của tiêu chuẩn >>> FREE 

còn các tiuê chuẩn như ISO, CE, FCC, RL, UL là các tiêu chuẩn về an toàn, môi trường, quản lý ( người ta càng ấm no, việc con người wan tâm hơn sẽ là an toàn) mí cái  tiêu chuẩn này phải MUA từ các tiêu chí của tiêu chuẩn cho đến việc cấp chứng chỉ để phải cân đo đong đếm bằng mỹ kim

----------


## NewCNC

Thứ duy nhất mà google nó muốn em biết về G7 là đây

----------


## ahdvip

> Cảm ơn cu Đức nghen, tiêu chuẩn G7 của anh là 4.999cm là là đường kính ấy nhé hehehehehe
> 
> Mai em bàn về cái máy của bá bá chuối bom , đêm đã khuya , em đi đạp chuối thử dung sai lắp ghép đây HAHAHAHAH


 ố ố ố, có đi đạp chuối thử dung sai nữa hả, đã vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Tối thứ 7 đê


Chiều tối t7 đi bác.e cũng muốn tham gia ah. :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

đêm khuya gió lạnh , máy  bị đúp-pê  do co ngót dung sai không đo được hehehehe.


Sáng sớm ly cà phê G7 vô bỗng tỉnh táo hẳn ra , em bàn tới phương pháp của bá bá Chuối Bom .

--- Trước khi bàn thì em cũng nói rõ vài thứ : 
---Thật sự thì em rất không thích bá bá ấy vì những gì Bá Bá ấy đã thể hiện và làm trước tất cả tín đồ chuối .
--- Thứ 2 , em không thích hắn nhưng em vẫn thích kĩ thuật , nên vẫn đọc bài dù nó ở vườn chuối hay vườn cam , nhưng đọc tới topic ấy thì đến giờ em không thể không bàn . Bàn và trao đổi để thấy cái hay cái dở , ít nhất ai đọc những gì em viết cũng thấy 2 chiều , về kĩ thuật em không ghét ai đâu , có sao nói vậy.


           Phương pháp của Chủ Vườn Chuối thì sao ?
Chấn tôn , tạo thành một số module , được gia công trên máy phay giường và cuối cùng lắp ráp kết nối thành khung bằng hệ thống ốc vít , bù loong và chốt định vị hay hệ thống định vị gì đấy

Ưu điểm
--- Do chia nhỏ thành nhiều module nên độ tuỳ biến rất cao, những module đó sẽ trở thành những đơn vị cho nhiều khung máy và cỡ máy khác nhau.
--- Hạn chế được nhiều nhất hiện tượng cong vặn do khung không xài mối hàn cho các liên kết chính
--- Dễ dàng cải tiến nâng cấp thêm cho máy.

Nhược điểm
--- Cũng là do làm nhiều module nhỏ nên khuyết điểm cũng bắt đầu từ đây
*** Gia công chi tiết nhiều hơn , tốn nhiều công thợ hơn
*** Mỗi chi tiết khi gia công ít nhiều đều có sai số, nhiều chi tiết lắp ghép lại thì sai số sẽ cộng dồn lên , đòi hỏi quá trình lắp ghép phức tạp , người lắp ghép phải thật nhiều kinh nghiệm , tay nghề nguội cực cao để hạn chế các sai số, dụng cụ đo để lắp ghép phải đầy đủ và kiểm tra gắt dao từng khâu lắp ghé
*** Lắp ghép dựa trên hệ thống định vị đòi hỏi gia công thật tinh, phải mài để chuẩn các bề mặt lắp ghép, hệ thống chốt và lỗ chốt để lắp ghép phải tiêu chuẩn ..... mà những món này ở VN là bó tay , còn hệ thống định vị riêng thì em chưa biết do có thấy hình đâu , mà định vị riêng thì sao theo được tiêu chuẩn G7 ta ?


------- Có thể em chủ quan , không được xem đầy đủ hình ảnh và video các nguyên công gia công ,lắp ghép nên bàn tới lui có thể sai bét nhè .


      ---- Theo em biết và kinh nghiệm bản thân , với điều kiện khó khăn thiếu thốn thì em đánh giá phương pháp gia công ráp máy của bác Luyến là hơn cả , dù điều kiện có hơn thì phương pháp bác ấy vẫn hơn, phương pháp ráp module chỉ dành cho các máy đặc biệt đơn chiếc hay quá khổ vĩ đại mà thôi, họ chấp nhận nhiều khó khăn , nhiều thời gian để hoàn thành .

---- Về gia công , em biết bên ngoài khi họ làm cho mình , hơi ẩu, tác phong công nghiệp của người đứng máy là xa xỉ , do đó trông mong việc gia công nhiều chi tiết chuẩn để ghép lại 1 cái gì đó chuẩn là khó như lên mặt trăng.
---- Hệ thống chốt định vị ở VN tìm đâu ra ? nếu có thì cái lỗ chốt gia công như thế nào ? dụng cụ hay máy nào làm nó , định vị vị trí chuẩn dựa trên máy nào , chứ em thấy cái máy phay cơ điều chỉnh bằng tay , không có các cơ cấu xác định vị trí như thước quang là thấy ớn rồi   
---- Các bề mặt lắp ghép đâu phải lúc nào cũng phẳng , đôi lúc có các bề mặt vuông góc , vậy gia công mặt vuông góc ra sao để đảm bảo vuông , em thì thấy hình ảnh cái đầu phay chỉnh vuông góc bằng tay và mắt thường thì thấy xuất hiện 1 mớ sai số
---- Các mặt lắp ghép phải mài chuẩn , nhưng để mài hết cái đống module đó thì phải làm sao ? tốn rất nhiều tiền à
Còn nhiều lắm những cái đó em không thể viết hết những khó khăn bằng lời viết , em chỉ giỏi về món cơ khí lắp ghép thôi nên em chỉ dám bàn như thế.


------Cuối cùng em cũng phải kết luận, phương pháp bác Luyến ngon hơn cả, anh em có làm máy nên chọn phương pháp này vì ít nhất nó phù hợp với chúng ta lúc này trong điều kiện này. Phương pháp này các bác chịu khó liệt kê ra 1 quy trình kiểm tra đánh giá thật kĩ thì sẽ ổn , với các máy làm đồ gỗ độ chính xác không cao thì thêm vài chú ý và trách nhiệm thì các bác sẽ yên tâm về cái khoản hậu mãi.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, nhatson, trucnguyen, trungdt, Tuanlm, Tuấn, vanlam1102

----------


## anhcos

Lắp ghép cần độ chính xác cao của mối ghép theo dung sai, mà món này khá là mệt. 
Bác nào học về dung sai rồi sẽ thấy, riêng mình quên hết sạch rồi. 
Ở mức độ sản xuất nhỏ thì mình thấy phuong pháp hàn một cục rồi gia công hợp lý nhất.

----------

lkcnc, Nam CNC

----------


## lkcnc

Lắp ghép chính xác được phải có đồ gá, mà để đạt được tiêu chuẩn VN rồi cũng cần có đồ gá, tính toán đến dung sai lắp ghép.. Nói chung là rất nhiều

----------


## diy1102

> Tối thứ 7 đê





> Chiều tối t7 đi bác.e cũng muốn tham gia ah.


5h chiều thứ 7 ở 155 trường chinh nhé. Các bác inbox e số điện thoại ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> đêm khuya gió lạnh ,*** ---- Hệ thống chốt định vị ở VN tìm đâu ra ? nếu có thì cái lỗ chốt gia công như thế nào ? .


Chốt định vị này chỉ phục vụ công tác dễ lắp ráp lại sau khi tháo rời. Chốt định vị không biết vn mình làm kiểu gì chứ ở Tây họ khoan lỗ côn, đóng chốt côn, thế thôi. Không biết ở mình có loại mũi khoan côn này không.

----------


## nhatson

> Chốt định vị này chỉ phục vụ công tác dễ lắp ráp lại sau khi tháo rời. Chốt định vị không biết vn mình làm kiểu gì chứ ở Tây họ khoan lỗ côn, đóng chốt côn, thế thôi. Không biết ở mình có loại mũi khoan côn này không.


em nghĩ mấy cái chót định vị dùng trog khuôn ép nhựa chắc là đáp ứng được kha khá yêu cầu ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> 5h chiều thứ 7 ở 155 trường chinh nhé. Các bác inbox e số điện thoại ạ.


Cà phê nhẩy mình ko bít uống bia

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

> Chốt định vị này chỉ phục vụ công tác dễ lắp ráp lại sau khi tháo rời. Chốt định vị không biết vn mình làm kiểu gì chứ ở Tây họ khoan lỗ côn, đóng chốt côn, thế thôi. Không biết ở mình có loại mũi khoan côn này không.


có bác ạ, nếu bác ở HN, ra chợ Trời, đi từ đường Nguyễn công Trứ vào 20m, bên tay trái có nhà bán dao tiện, dao phay ê tô linh tinh, tìm trong đống đồ linh tinh của họ có bác ạ. Ở các nơi khác em nghĩ chắc cũng có thể tìm ra.
Chốt côn thì tiện lấy, còn cẩn thận thì đi bới ở các thùng ôc vít linh tinh tháo máy, làm cái lỗ ren ở giữa, căn chỉnh ốc xong, khoan, dùng mũi khoan côn doa xong thì táng con chốt côn vào, lúc cần tháo thì vặn con ốc vào cái lỗ ren, công nó ra. Lúc lắp vào thì chốt côn trước, ốc sau.

Một cái máy như của bác Hồ máy, em đếm sơ sơ cũng cần khoảng 200 con chốt côn. Nếu có 200 con này rồi thì lúc lắp vào hết 2h là có thể được. Lâu nhất là lúc căn chỉnh ốc để khoan định vị chốt côn thôi ạ. Lính bên em nếu cho 2 chú căn 2 thanh ray trục y song song để chuẩn bị khoan chốt chắc cũng mất nửa ngày.

----------


## solero

> Cà phê nhẩy mình ko bít uống bia


Ko biết uống beer thì ở nhà nhé. Đi lại thành dũng sĩ diệt mồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Cà phê nhẩy mình ko bít uống bia


cụ đổi xá xị đi, nhậu xá xị với em  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Tối thứ 7 đê





> Chiều tối t7 đi bác.e cũng muốn tham gia ah.





> Cà phê nhẩy mình ko bít uống bia


K biết uống thì ngồi nhìn ạ, bác có đi k để em con chuẩn bị mồi.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chốt định vị này chỉ phục vụ công tác dễ lắp ráp lại sau khi tháo rời. Chốt định vị không biết vn mình làm kiểu gì chứ ở Tây họ khoan lỗ côn, đóng chốt côn, thế thôi. Không biết ở mình có loại mũi khoan côn này không.


Chốt định vị có hai loại, cone và chốt thẳng. Gia công lỗ chốt rất phức tạp. Gia công lỗ chốt cần phải dùng đến pp mài lỗ trụ. Còn chốt thì có bán sẵn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da theo em hiểu không lẽ khi gia công các chi tiết chẳng cần phải có định vị gì ? sau đó hoàn chỉnh rồi mới chơi chốt mà cái khung máy hoàn chỉnh rồi thì vác lên cái máy gì nữa đây ? thế thì chơi khoan tay , ngon lắm chơi khoan từ ? sau khi khoan xong rồi mài ra làm sao ? lại mài tay ??? thiệt là phức tạp quá đê , không biết những cái em suy luận vậy có logic không ? tiêu chuẩn G7 dựa trên nghệ nhân sao ta ?

--- chốt bán sẵn thì theo tiêu chuẩn, ok , nhưng gia công lỗ chốt là 1 công nghệ , em không tin phương pháp làm chốt này bằng cách hoàn chỉnh xong rồi khoan , mà lỗ chốt phải tính toán chuẩn và gia công trước khi lắp ghép. Em đã tháo nhiều cụm máy móc japan và đã tháo nhiều chốt, lỗ chốt sáng choang và rất bóng , không một mũi khoan nào làm được.


khoan bàn sâu về công nghệ vậy thì anh em cũng theo ý em là cách thứ nhất chơi nguyên khối rồi gia công sẽ hiệu quả hơn chơi theo từng module.

----------


## Tuấn

> Chốt định vị có hai loại, cone và chốt thẳng. Gia công lỗ chốt rất phức tạp. Gia công lỗ chốt cần phải dùng đến pp mài lỗ trụ. Còn chốt thì có bán sẵn.


Bác ơi chốt bán ở đâu ạ, chỉ giúp em với nhé. Tks bác.




> ây da theo em hiểu không lẽ khi gia công các chi tiết chẳng cần phải có định vị gì ? sau đó hoàn chỉnh rồi mới chơi chốt mà cái khung máy hoàn chỉnh rồi thì vác lên cái máy gì nữa đây ? thế thì chơi khoan tay , ngon lắm chơi khoan từ ? sau khi khoan xong rồi mài ra làm sao ? lại mài tay ??? thiệt là phức tạp quá đê , không biết những cái em suy luận vậy có logic không ? tiêu chuẩn G7 dựa trên nghệ nhân sao ta ?
> 
> --- chốt bán sẵn thì theo tiêu chuẩn, ok , nhưng gia công lỗ chốt là 1 công nghệ , em không tin phương pháp làm chốt này bằng cách hoàn chỉnh xong rồi khoan , mà lỗ chốt phải tính toán chuẩn và gia công trước khi lắp ghép. Em đã tháo nhiều cụm máy móc japan và đã tháo nhiều chốt, lỗ chốt sáng choang và rất bóng , không một mũi khoan nào làm được.
> 
> 
> khoan bàn sâu về công nghệ vậy thì anh em cũng theo ý em là cách thứ nhất chơi nguyên khối rồi gia công sẽ hiệu quả hơn chơi theo từng module.


Em công nhận gia công nguyên khối như bác Luyến đang làm ưu việt hơn cách gia công từng module.

Còn bàn về độ chính xác khi lắp máy mà không có máy cái đủ lớn và đủ chuẩn. Em ví dụ con máy phay hành trình 7m bác Luyến tự làm để phục vụ cho gia công các máy bác ấy sx thì thế này ạ:

Ví dụ 2 thanh trục Y. 
Để chiều ngang giữa hai thanh bằng nhau, bác ấy có thể dùng đồng hồ so, với độ chính xác của đồng hồ so em nghĩ là chấp nhận được. 
Còn để 2 thanh song song với nhau trên cùng một mặt phẳng, em biết bác ấy có 1 cái thước nước ( li vô gì gì đấy ạ ). Cái của này khá là chính xác, em không nhầm thì 0,006mm/1m ạ. Đây là thước chuyên dụng của mấy cha lắp máy cnc tại công trường. Nếu bác ấy đủ kiên trì, bác ấy có thể chỉnh 2 thanh y 7m lệch nhau dưới 0,1mm. Tuy nhiên chỉnh xong 2 cây này chắc hút hết nguyên một bao thuốc  :Smile: 

Vậy sau khi dùng các loại ốc nhái để chỉnh xong 2 cây này, bác ý có thể dùng chốt định vị để chốt chết 2 cây ray và 2 cây thanh răng mà bác ấy đã chỉnh xong để trong quá trình chạy máy về lâu về dài nó không xộc xệch. Cách này các nhà máy ở VN vẫn làm từ trước ( bây giờ em không biết còn ai chịu làm cái này nữa không ạ ).

Cách làm thì cũng đơn giản, ví dụ như thanh ray, các lỗ để bắt ốc có độ dung sai khá lớn để các bác chỉnh, xong roài thì bác bỏ bớt một số ốc đi, dùng mũi doa côn, doa thẳng vào đấy để đóng chốt côn hoặc nếu lười như em thì em khoan to ra tí, đáng lẽ bắt ốc chìm lục giá M6 thì em táng M8 vào đấy, cái đầu lục giá to hơn lỗ thì em chịu khó tiện cho nó vừa, vặn vào xong cây ray không có khe hở để chạy bên này bên kia. Cẩn thận nữa thì bác bôi tí keo định vị ( phát âm là lack lock hay gì gì đấy, em quên mất nó viết thế nào roài ạ ) trước khi bắt ren để chống tuột. Thêm 2 miếng định vị 2 đầu cho cây ray nữa là ổn ạ.

Còn cây thanh răng thì sau khi căn chỉnh xong, bác dùng khoan tay thêm vài cái lỗ nữa, lại dùng doa côn doa thôi ạ, sáng bóng thì chắc chắn rồi, chốt côn mua được thì quá ngon, còn tự chế cũng hơi cực. Bác càng đóng vào cái chốt càng chặt, thanh răng không thể dịch chuyển theo chiều ngang khi máy chạy về sau này. Bác có máy cầm tay tốc độ chậm thì doa bằng máy, còn không thì chịu khó doa bằng tay quay cũng xong ạ. Mấy cái mũi doa này của Liên xô bán rẻ lắm bác ạ. Hà nội có bán thì các nơi khác em nghĩ cũng tìm được

----------

huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Giờ thế này, vì không phải lúc nào cũng có máy phay giường để gia công. Trong trường hợp độ chính xác đòi hỏi không cao lắm như gia công kim loại, có phương pháp nào có thể gia công 2 bản đặt ray tương đối song song và đồng phẳng nhau một cách đơn giản nhất không?

VD như phay trước một rãnh, bắt ray rồi sau đó làm một cơ cấu tương tự như máy phay cần để phay/mài rãnh đặt ray còn lại.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anhcos ơi, anh nên mua 1 tấm sắt chuẩn ( rã máy japan ) để làm chuẩn , sau đó bắt 2 ray dựa vào nó thi ok nhất có thể , thiếu đâu chêm đó, dư dâu mài đó , làm lại bằng tay cẩn thận thì không thua gì đâu , chỉ sợ anh thiếu kiên nhẫn.


Thấy bác Tuấn nói thế thì cũng khá yên tâm cho phương pháp ráp module ví dụ như máy bác Luyến , mặc dù khá tốn nhiều thời gian cho lắp ghép và định vị , nhưng em đọc xong có cảm giác những định vị như bác nêu có ý nghĩa giữ chặt các chi tiết không xê dịch trong quá trình làm việc thôi , nhưng việc rã máy ra và ráp lại liệu việc chính xác như ban đầu ? hay phải canh lại ? 

---- Những cách định vị bác nêu ra là khá dã chiến , nhưng rất được việc trong điều kiện thực tế , nhưng đó là những gì kinh nghiệm nhất và cố gằng nhiều nhất của bác , còn chuẩn " G7 " thì thua òi.


Qua những gì anh em nêu việc ráp module của Bá Bá Chuối Bom , được định vị chuẩn theo chuẩn "G7" gì đó là khả thi và bảo đảm luôn chuẩn này Bá Bá ấy sáng tác ra , còn TCVN là xa vời , nếu ngon, đưa Trung Tâm 3 kiểm tra chất lượng xem đạt chuẩn TCVN không nhé. Còn nếu hiểu G7 là 7 nước đỉnh nhất hiện nay thì tiêu chuẩn dựa vào các chú ấy thì em chỉ nói rằng >>>>> Bá Bá ấy quăng bom , và quăng quá lố.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác ơi chốt bán ở đâu ạ, chỉ giúp em với nhé. Tks bác.
> 
> 
> 
> Em công nhận gia công nguyên khối như bác Luyến đang làm ưu việt hơn cách gia công từng module.
> 
> Còn bàn về độ chính xác khi lắp máy mà không có máy cái đủ lớn và đủ chuẩn. Em ví dụ con máy phay hành trình 7m bác Luyến tự làm để phục vụ cho gia công các máy bác ấy sx thì thế này ạ:
> 
> Ví dụ 2 thanh trục Y. 
> ...


Đây bạn. :Smile: . Mình ko đưa link oversea mà đưa luôn linh .vn cho dễ 
http://pmtt.com.vn/chi-tiet-san-pham/chot-pin-misumi

----------


## Tuấn

> Đây bạn.. Mình ko đưa link oversea mà đưa luôn linh .vn cho dễ 
> http://pmtt.com.vn/chi-tiet-san-pham/chot-pin-misumi


em cám ơn bác.




> Anhcos ơi, anh nên mua 1 tấm sắt chuẩn ( rã máy japan ) để làm chuẩn , sau đó bắt 2 ray dựa vào nó thi ok nhất có thể , thiếu đâu chêm đó, dư dâu mài đó , làm lại bằng tay cẩn thận thì không thua gì đâu , chỉ sợ anh thiếu kiên nhẫn.
> 
> 
> Thấy bác Tuấn nói thế thì cũng khá yên tâm cho phương pháp ráp module ví dụ như máy bác Luyến , mặc dù khá tốn nhiều thời gian cho lắp ghép và định vị , nhưng em đọc xong có cảm giác những định vị như bác nêu có ý nghĩa giữ chặt các chi tiết không xê dịch trong quá trình làm việc thôi , nhưng việc rã máy ra và ráp lại liệu việc chính xác như ban đầu ? hay phải canh lại ? 
> 
> ---- Những cách định vị bác nêu ra là khá dã chiến , nhưng rất được việc trong điều kiện thực tế , nhưng đó là những gì kinh nghiệm nhất và cố gằng nhiều nhất của bác , còn chuẩn " G7 " thì thua òi.
> 
> 
> Qua những gì anh em nêu việc ráp module của Bá Bá Chuối Bom , được định vị chuẩn theo chuẩn "G7" gì đó là khả thi và bảo đảm luôn chuẩn này Bá Bá ấy sáng tác ra , còn TCVN là xa vời , nếu ngon, đưa Trung Tâm 3 kiểm tra chất lượng xem đạt chuẩn TCVN không nhé. Còn nếu hiểu G7 là 7 nước đỉnh nhất hiện nay thì tiêu chuẩn dựa vào các chú ấy thì em chỉ nói rằng >>>>> Bá Bá ấy quăng bom , và quăng quá lố.


Mấy cái chốt ấy chỉ có tác dụng chống xê ngang thôi bác ạ. Còn các lỗ ốc thì để bắt không cho nó dời ra. Khi rã máy rồi lắp lại thì đóng chốt trước, định vị chiều ngang, sau đó bắt ốc thì không phải canh lại nữa bác ạ. Em chưa chế được một con máy cnc nào cả, thực ra là em vào đây cũng như vào bên thegioicnc.com để học hỏi mọi người đi trước. Mach3 em cũng chưa cài xong. Đang ngâm cứu lập trình cnc bằng tay. Phần mềm Cam quýt thì chắc còn lâu em mới với tới. Máy chạy băng trượt em chế nhà dùng xài mô tơ 3 pha thôi  :Smile: 

Em chỉ lắp phần cơ khí thôi bác ạ, phần điện em chịu chết, các máy em đi lắp thì nhiều cái là thiên hạ họ làm rồi bọn em ráp lại. Nói thật là em cũng chẳng biết đấy là chuẩn gì, hơn chục năm đi lắp mấy cái của nợ này ở mấy cái nươc tây âu, rồi về đây hơn chục năm nay em vẫn lại đi lắp những cái của ấy bọn kia chúng nó chuyển sang. Nên em cũng chỉ biết vậy thôi. Máy cnc nhà mình hàng năm vẫn phải nhập quá nhiều và quá đắt từ nước ngoài. Mấy cái viện máy tốn tiền của nhà nước, nhập máy về bỏ đấy đi làm thùng làm chậu trộn bê tông em không chấp bác ạ. So với bác Luyến hoặc bác Hồ máy, mấy thằng tiến sỹ trong viện chỉ đáng xách dép chứ không hơn.

Chuẩn VN mình nếu làm đúng cũng cao lắm bác ạ, các băng máy tiện phay mài xong còn phải nạo lại bằng tay mới chính xác được, tiếc là bây giờ cơ chế thị trường, lớp thợ lành nghề chả còn mấy người giữ được nghề.

Em gửi bác hình một chi tiết mà máy mài viện máy không làm được ( hay là họ học cao quá không muốn làm ), em làm lấy bằng tay ạ :

[IMG][/IMG]

cái này em cần mài 4 cạnh của 2 cái hình tam giác ở cạnh trên với cạnh dưới đều với nhau để làm cơ cấu trượt. Cái này dài 4m2, nó tải rất nặng nên không lắp thanh trượt bi được bác ạ.

Còn về bác Hồ máy, bác ấy chủ ý theo chuẩn châu Âu là cái tốt, mỗi ngày kinh nghiệm càng nhiều, nhà xưởng, máy móc chuyên dùng sẽ càng ngày càng đầy đủ, máy bác ấy làm ra cũng ngày càng tốt hơn, hướng đi như thế em thấy rất đáng tôn trọng bác ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em có đọc bài anh viết ở " vườn " , em đoán anh năm nay chắc ngoài 50 , kinh nghiệm là có thừa , không cần trình độ làm cnc hay là gì mới có đẳng cấp , em nói thiệt, cái cnc nhà ta không là gì cả với cái máy may heheh , em nhìn mà em muốn xỉu luôn ấy chứ... bao nhiêu công đoạn bao nhiêu chi tiết tháo ra toàn gia công tự động , trượt ma sát không , thép siêu cứng . Em nói thiệt đa số anh em hay viết và tham gia trên đây toàn những ông nói được làm gần được không à , đôi lúc hơi "cà tửng" 1 xíu  .

      Em không dìm bác Hồ Máy gì cả , em đã phân tích cái được và cái không được ( đúng sai em không biết ) , em chỉ không thích cách bác ấy PR quá lố thôi , đã là dân kĩ thuật làm máy , sản xuất máy nên nói có sách mách có chứng :

- Bác ấy sai vì nói mình làm máy đạt chuẩn G7 , mà chuẩn G7 không tồn tại, cứ nghĩ 7 nước công nghiệp hàng đầu là đỉnh nên mới sáng tác ra cái chuẩn G7   
- Máy bác ấy đưa lên chỉ là máy đầu tiên bác ấy làm từ A đến Z ,thời gian trước có nâng cấp một máy nào đó , và trước nữa cái máy cnc plasma làm cho tacke123 thất bại và kết quả khung máy đang nằm nhà Chú Hoàng ở  Đà Nẵng.
- Bác ấy gia công nhiều chi tiết sáng bóng , nhưng 1 số hình ảnh gá kẹp trên máy phay đã sai về gá kẹp rồi.
- Khi hoàn thiện máy không có hình ảnh hay video nghiệm thu gì cả , và càng không có 1 lần dùng đồng hồ so để kiểm tra bất cứ chi tiết nào
- Và em nói thiệt , bác ấy lắp ốc vis không biết có long đền và long đền vênh không nữa , cái nguyên lí cơ bản không nắm rõ thì sao đòi chuẩn VN và biết khi nào đạt Iso , Jis , Ansi , Din ???? nói phấn đấu đạt là tốt , khuyến khích , nhưng tự tin nói đạt chuẩn gì đó G7 là vớ vẩn.
- Thời gian sẽ chứng minh và làm nên uy tín , hi vọng bác ấy vượt qua giai đoạn khó khăn này.


À cái vụ máy móc thì em không thấy hình nhiều ( ban nịck rồi ) chỉ thấy cái xưởng kha kha, có cái quạt đứng , cái máy hàn và cái máy chấn .... thế thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em chia sẻ với bác và mọi người một kinh nghiệm muốn té xỉu của em với trình độ tiện máy cơ nhá.

Số là hồi ấy bọn em cần ( phải ) lắp một cái mô tơ cánh khuấy cho một cái thùng trộn. Cái mô tơ đặt trên nóc thùng, trục ra của nó 45 hay 50 gì gì đấy, bọn em phải tiện một cái khớp nối, có then để lắp vào trục dương thò ra của cái mô tơ, đầu kia có cái lỗ, cũng có then, lắp cái trục phi 40 dài hơn người em ( em chỉ nhớ em đứng trong thùng đầu em chưa chạm nóc ) đầu dưới trục có cái cánh khuấy ( tự chế ), Phần dưới không có gối đỡ.

Con mô tơ này chạy 1400v/phút. Khi nó chạy cái trục ngoáy loạn cả lên, mô tơ rung bần bật. Nó mà chạy 2800v/ph thì còn đỡ, hoặc nó bé hơn, hoặc nó là cái ống thì chả sao, đây nó cứng ngắc mới chết em.

Bọn em tiện, rồi đóng vào, rồi dùng mỏ hàn hàn cái khớp vào cái trục, rồi dùng đồng hồ so căn đầu kia, rồi lại hơ mỏ hàn chỗ hàn để chỉnh cho nó nghiêng sang bên này, vặn sang bên nọ. Không ổn tí nào. Không thể lắp cái trục đồng tâm 100% được. Đóng cá vào là khác nhau luôn.

Vứt cái trục đi, làm bộ mới, tiện côn cái trục.... trên to, dưới nhỏ... vẫn vậy.

Cạnh nhà em có ông anh làm ở nhà máy công cụ, bác ấy chỉ cho em chỗ một bác tên Thịnh, ra đấy mà tiện. 

Người đứng máy hôm ấy là anh Hưng, lúc ấy anh ấy đã là thợ tiện bậc 7 được 14 năm, máy tiện cũ của Liên xô. Anh ấy nghe em nói xong bảo biết rồi, về đi, mai quay lại.

Hôm sau em quay lại, mang về, lắp vào, đóng chặt và.. đo. Chả lệch nhau tí tẹo nào cả. Cái mô tơ chạy êm ru. Anh ấy đã tính được dung sai lắp ghép khi đóng then vào bác ạ.

Từ ngày ấy, mấy cái máy tiện chỗ em vẫn chạy đều đều, nhưng động cái gì xương xẩu em lại mang đến chỗ anh Hưng. Tất cả khớp nối anh ấy tiện xong, đóng vào là đồng tâm tuyệt đối.

Anh ấy lên thợ tiện bậc 7 tính đến bây giờ chắc cũng phải được 25 năm rồi bác ạ. Chuẩn Vn đấy bác  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

Chuẩn VN cần thợ giỏi , chuẩn nước ngoài cần máy xịn thế mới ác . Thợ giỏi đi đâu cũng được trong dụng , hồi trước em đọc quảng cáo cần tuyển thợ hàn bậc 5 đến bậc 7 , hàn tàu thủy , số lượng không giới hạn , lương cao hơn Kỹ Sư , cho dẫn vợ con theo mới phê , đi Đài Loan.

        Trước mắt chưa cần chuẩn gì để nói về cái máy của mình , chỉ cần máy sau tốt hơn máy trước , 1 năm khách hàng gặp người sản xuất 1 lần đi nhậu là thành công mỹ mãn rồi ạ.

Mục tiêu thành công là có chổ đứng , bán được máy trong biển máy TQ nhập khẩu , sản lượng máy tăng đều , còn cạnh tranh máy TQ , đánh bại máy TQ thì hồi sau sẽ rõ , khi nào ta không cần mua vật từ TQ để làm máy thì mới có điều kiện cạnh tranh sòng phẳng với mấy anh TQ.

----------

ít nói, writewin

----------


## CKD

Bác Nam nói tới tàu thủy làm em lại ngứa ngáy vì nghề của em hehe.
- Thợ hàn mà bậc mấy thì cũng chỉ hàn tàu sông, giỏi lắm là gần bờ thôi ạ. Hàn tàu viễn dương (giờ mấy công ty tàu thủy của mình đóng đầy) thì thợ theo TCVN có kinh nghiệm cách mấy cũng không được phép ạ. Cái này không phải các bác ấy hàn không được mà mấy bác ấy chưa được hợp chuẩn. Muốn được các bác ấy phải đi hợp chuẩn (thi) và được cấp bằng thì mới được tham gia ạ.
- Thợ hàn tàu thì cũng chưa dữ dằn lắm.. thợ hàn đường ống có chuẩn cao hơn.

----------


## CKD

Cũng như trên.. việc chuẩn chất lượng thì.. việc đầu tiên là từ người thợ, phương pháp, máy móc, thiết bị đo phải có chuẩn trước.. thì sp mới có thể được xem xét xem là có CHUẨN chưa ạ.

- Nói về chốt thì em thấy cũng không khó lắm. Em có khoảng 04 năm kinh nghiệm trong việc làm khuôn ép nhựa. Việc chuẩn & định vị 2 mặt khuôn là khâu quan trọng nhất. Nhưng bên em làm thì.. cũng chỉ sử dụng các máy khoan thông thường, đôi khi em dùng cả máy phay để khoan, có khi phay lỗ trên máy cnc luôn ạ.
- Chốt thì em mua ngoài chợ rồi, từ chốt sắt, chốt thép & cả chốt có bạc lót nữa.. tùy theo mục đích.
--- Chốt sắt (tất nhiên đã là chốt thì phải được mài chuẩn). Dùng cho các mối ghép không quan trọng, ít chịu lục.
--- Chốt thép thì dùng cho các vị trí lắp ghép quan trọng hơn, nhưng cố định.
--- Chốt thép có bạc lót dùng với mục đích vừa định vị, vừa cho khã năng di chuyển theo phương dọc trục.
- Lỗ chốt nếu dùng máy khoan hoặc máy phay để khoan thì bên em lắp 02 chi tiết lại với nhau rồi khoan một lượng, cnc thì làm riêng trên mỗi chi tiết ạ.
- Bên em không có điều kiện để đi mài mà chỉ có thể dùng mũi doa, doa lại sau khi khoan hoạc phay lỗ mà thôi.

----------


## CKD

Riêng về cái khung máy đang được bàn trên này.. thì theo tính toán của riêng em.. dù ở xưởng đã được lắp ráp & cân chỉnh, đóng chốt thế nào.. thì khi tháo ra & lắp ghép lại tại nơi của khách hàng đều phải được căn chỉnh lại.

Với kích thước & khối lượng khung máy, kích thước các mặt bích lắm ghép, vật liệu chế tạo khung thì theo em, việc định vị giữa các thanh ngang & thanh dọc (trục Y) có thể có tác dụng về kích thước nhưng không thể đảm bảo độ đồng phẳng trục Y được ạ.

Có chăng thiết kế ban đầu tốt, có tính đến các giải pháp khử sai thì giúp cho việc căn chỉnh sau này được thuận tiện & nhanh hơn. Nếu bỏ qua khâu hiệu chỉnh sau đó.. thì máy cũng không chính xác được.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng đây các bác chém tiếp đi ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## culitruong

Bản quyền của người khác, chưa được đồng ý, không nên đưa vào đây nhỉ.!!!

Về mặt kinh doanh: Người bán chuối có quyền nổ banh xác để bán được chuối, người mua có quyền tin hay không tin, lở mua nhầm chuối dập thì sau này người mua thúi hoắc, hàng chuối chắc củng đóng cửa vì tiếng thúi đồn xa.

Về mặt kỹ thuật: Người thành công nhất là người thất bại nhiều nhất.

Ngày ấy chủ hàng chuối hầu như không biết thế nào là trái chuối như tớ, ngày nay hắn mở hẳn một gian hàng, trong khi tớ vẫn đang loay hoay trồng ....sầu riêng vì sợ trồng chuối thất bại, Cứ cái đà va vấp này thì không gần thì xa G7 sẽ thành G8 vì có 1 thành viên mới gia nhập, điều đó thật đáng mừng.

 Có điều nếu chủ hàng chuối biết luôn luôn lắng nghe mãi mãi không hiểu thì thất bại sẽ vẫn nhiều và con đường ấy sẽ dài hơn thôi. 

Trong quá trình đó khuyên chân thành nên bớt nổ vì như thế chúng ghét đâm ra PR phản tác dụng.

----------

CKD, cuong, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Thôi ạ , em không bàn tiếp ,chém tiếp đâu , nhìn hình đã thể hiện lên hết rồi. Có chăng khách hàng hỏi giúp em giúp khách hàng 1 số bài kiểm tra máy thôi , không nói bâng quơ nữa. Những gì muốn nói thì anh CU trưởng đã nói hết rồi hehehe ( dạo này nhiều ông viết cứ như Vũ Trọng Phụng ấy ).


--------Một câu thật lòng , nhìn khung máy thôi thì xếp hàng thứ ...... khó đếm sau 1 đống anh em tiêu chuẩn nhà vườn.


@KHoa , dạo này bác khoái chơi game đạp mái hả ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chửa muốn đạp mái đâu ợ, dạo này em đang khoái món súng ống, đi săn chim sẻ với chích chòe hehe. Ở đâu bọn này kéo về vườn nhều quá, sáng ra kêu nhức đầu không ngủ được.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Khoa post thêm vài hình đi , nhớ dẫn nguồn trích nhé , có nhiều cái hay từ khung máy đó , lần này cố gắng phân tích góp ý cho bá bá chuối bom ấy thấy những khuyết điểm để mà sửa chữa.

Khoái nhìn hình nói chuyện hơn là nói chay.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Không nhiều hình có ý nghĩa phân tích cụ ah.
Em chọn được 3 cái cùng xem và suy ngẫm :









_Trích nguồn: thegioicnc.com
_

p/s: Giờ em đang hứng thú vụ này nên xem mấy thứ trên mà ngẫm mãi chưa ra được vấn đề.

----------

nhatson

----------


## blueocean

Em nghĩ để phân tích các bác nên mô phỏng tuần tự lại quá trình hàn, phay, khoan lỗ bắt ốc con máy này như thế nào để khi ráp vào là chuẩn nhất. Như thế mới rút ra được nhiều điều, cũng là giúp ae (trong đó có e) có thể học hỏi được nhiều điều trong ráp máy!

----------


## thuhanoi

Phay phẳng là công đoạn sau khi hàn "tinh" mới đúng chứ nhỉ - mới hàn "đính" thì phay phẳng làm gì. Ở video giữa kẹp "phôi" như vậy thì vô hiệu ý nghĩa của máy phay băng dài. (Xin lỗi em là dân ngoại đạo phán đại không biết có trúng không)

----------


## Khoa C3

> Ở video giữa kẹp "phôi" như vậy thì vô hiệu ý nghĩa của máy phay băng dài. (Xin lỗi em là dân ngoại đạo phán đại không biết có trúng không)


Diện tích phay nhỏ nhưng có 3 chỗ như vậy trên 1 đường dài ah.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Diện tích phay nhỏ nhưng có 3 chỗ như vậy trên 1 đường dài ah.


Ý em là nó vướng đường đi dao ----> thành ra 3 lần phay chứ không phải 1

----------


## Khoa C3

Thì phay xong 1 chỗ lượn dao ra giữa máy để tránh rồi lượn vào thôi bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Chắc có lẽ tinh thần chém thẳng chém thật từ đây lan sang vườn chuối , anh em ngoài đó rào rào vác dao chém chuối , mà vừa chém vừa vuốt mới ác.

Sau cơn say chém và xu hướng chém ngày càng cao do bá bá chuối bom càng ngày càng bộc lộ cái hiểu biết của mình đó là " Đã ngu còn cố tỏ ra nguy hiểm " , thôi thì công việc em cũng gần xong , các bác vào web chuối xem cho tường tận và rõ ràng hơn , em thì thấy cái máy chỉ là cắt plasma thôi nên cũng chẳng bàn sâu kết cấu nữa làm gì , nhưng còn nhiều trò hay lắm ngoài kia , chết rồi lần này bá bá chuối bom chết thật rồi.... còn cái màn nhiễu điện cho plasma nữa mới ghê , mà có khi nào nó cũng gọi là nhiễu theo chuẩn G7 không ta ?


         Ủng hộ tinh thần member làm chủ của anh em , ủng hộ tinh thần chém chuối không sợ bán muối...... Chuối chấm muối muôn năm!!!!

----------

blueocean, jimmyli, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

Theo em hiểu thì chuẩn là cái mà người ta đặt ra để tránh lỗi sản phẩm thôi ạ.

Ví dụ như bác có 5 công nhân, bác muốn họ làm theo đúng ý mình, bác sẽ quán triệt đến từng người, bước này như thế này, bước kia chú ý cái kia, nhá, không là nó sẽ bị thế này, thế kia đấy...

Còn nếu bác có 500 công nhân, bác sẽ không đến nói như vậy được với từng người nữa, vậy là bác sẽ phải viết rồi dán lên tường, lập ra ban bệ, người kiểm tra, đôn đốc chi đó... rồi thì qui trình từng công đoạn một để mọi người làm theo.

Đỉnh cao của chuẩn là đẩy được mức độ đồng đều của sản phẩm lên một mức nào đó. Chẳng hạn như toyota là hãng có mặt bằng sản phẩm đạt độ đồng đều hơn một số hãng khác, ví dụ một số hãng xe hãng hàn quốc. Xe của toyota bán chạy hơn xe hàn quốc không phải vì nó tốt hơn, mà là chất lượng xe đồng đều, ít lỗi hơn. Người tiêu dùng bỏ tiền ra mua sự yên tâm vì biết mua xe toyota ít bị trục trặc, chứ không phải toyota hiện đại hơn các hãng xe khác. Đồng nghĩa là hàng của họ bán chạy hơn, và giá cao hơn các xe cùng loại.

Sự thiếu hụt trong các nhà sx ở VN là sự đồng đều về sp. Ví dụ bác làm thủ công, độ chuẩn thang điểm của bác đạt 9, trong một lô 100 sản phẩm bác có vài cái chỉ đạt 5. Người mua hàng sẽ đánh giá bác không bằng một đơn vị khác chỉ làm đạt 7 điểm, nhưng cả trăm cái như nhau.

Chuẩn trong các sản phẩm trên diễn đàn mình có bác Luyến bước đầu có chuẩn. ( bài này em đăng bên thegioicnc.com nên bị trảm, thôi thì em đăng bên này xem có vi phạm cái gì không ) Hình dáng máy bác ấy làm đã có mẫu mã riêng. Dù có sơn lại máy của bấc ấy sang màu khác, hay xóa cái mác LY đi ( bác này cực liều, dám để tên mình trươc tên vợ, vợ không oánh vỡ đầu em cũng thấy lạ  ) thì mọi người cũng bảo : ơ máy cnc Luyến Yến đây mà. 

Chuẩn của bác ấy là chuẩn máy cnc Luyến Yến. Một chiếc Toyota dù có đời nào đi nữa thì người ta vẫn nhận ra nó là xe toyota. Chỉ cần chất lượng của bác ấy đồng đều, người dùng yên tâm là bác ấy thành công.

Vinamilk có một cái sờ lô gần kinh điển : Chất lượng vinamilk, chất lượng quốc tế. Câu này sẽ thành vớ vỉn nếu viết : Chất lượng quốc tế, chất lượng vinamilk.

Hàng hóa nào cũng có giá trị sử dụng của nó, không phải cứ đồ đắt mới là được. Khi bác cần chở đất từ bờ ruộng này sang bờ ruộng khác, đầu tư một con công nông đầu ngang sẽ hợp lý hơn một con Huyndai 4 chân. Để gia công gỗ, độ chính xác không cần phải giống máy gia công kim loại.

Hy vọng có một ngày, bác Hồ máy sẽ có cái chuẩn : chất lượng cnc Hồ máy, chất lượng quốc tế !

----------


## CKD

Thật ra.. trong chuẩn có rất nhiều khái niệm bác ạ.
Như bác nói ở trên.. phần nào nó là chuẩn quản lý sản xuất. Trong cơ khí còn có rất rất nhiều thứ có thể gọi là chuẩn. VD:
- Muốn lắp ghép chặt thì trong đó có độ nhẵn bề mặt, dung sai kích thước v.v... mà cái này thì mỗi quốc gia, mỗi hệ chuẩn đề khác nhau ít nhiều.
- Muốn lắp lẫn.. thì các chi tiết phải được thiết kế đồng bộ và phù hợp với những thiết kế đã có, phù hợp với những chi tiết đã được sản xuất. Như bù lon con tán.. nó cũng có chuẩn của nó. Việc mình ra chợ mua nhằm con tán của a cơ sở không tên tuổi, sản xuất bằng chất liệu không đủ chuẩn nên về dùng hỏng.. là vì nó không đủ chuẩn, thiếu kích thước, vật liệu kém bền.
- Mỗi sản phẩm thương mại đều có những nết đặc trưng riêng của mỗi hãng xưởng. Nên không ai có thể áp đặt quy chuẩn của mình cho người khác được. Vì đặc thù cá nhân. Tuy nhiên nếu sản phẩm đó.. được thiết kế không theo chuẩn.. việc đầu tiên là làm khó người sử dụng. Hỏng hóc chỉ có thể đến xưởng sản xuất, ngoài ra ra chợ không mua được cái nào lắp vừa. Mặt khác hãng xưởng mà không chế tạo cũng như sử dụng thiết bị đã quy chuẩn.. thì bản thân họ cũng phải sản xuất 100% linh kiện, chi phí tăng, khó cạnh tranh mà chất lượng còn không ổn định.

Còn việc nhìn vào sản phẩm.. có thể nhận biết là của cơ sở hay xưởng sản xuất nào là ở ngoại hình, đặc điểm, phong cách thiết kế, công nghệ chế tạo. Việc đó không liên quan nhiều đến tiêu chuẩn trong cơ khí, tiêu chuẩn trong lắp ghép chế tạo.

Mọi người luôn hy vọng: VN sẽ dần có những xưởng sản xuất & chế tạo với chất lượng & độ ổn định được cộng đồng thế giới công nhận & chấp nhận. Nhưng xét theo góc cạnh hạn hẹp kiểu trao đổi thông tin trên diễn đàn thì việc bác HỒ MÁY khẳng định máy mình đạt chuẩn G7 là không có cơ sở. Thông tin trên gây ra nhiều ngộ nhận,.. nó thuần là một chiêu trò đánh bóng tên tuổi chứ không phải là chia sẻ và trao đổi kỹ thuật.

Tiêu chuẩn G7.. nếu hiểu theo nghĩa tích cực có thể hiểu nôm na là: chất lượng sản phẩm đạt đủ tiêu chuẩn & được cộng đồng các nước G7 công nhận & chấp nhận.
 Nếu đó là mục tiêu phấn đấu thì đúng là anh em chế tạo & sản xuất máy phải noi gương. Vì làm được điều ấy là việc không đơn giản. Nhưng ở đây.. bác HỒ MÁY khẵng mình đã đạt & không một máy chế tạo ở VN nào đạt chuẩn. Chính vì thế mới nhận những chỉ trích & phân tích vạch trần kết luận của bác ấy.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## SaleMOD

@Tuấn
Xin chia buồn cùng bác, bác đã được trao tặng 1 gạch bên tgc.

@tất cả anh em đồng đạo
Đây là bài viết đầu tiên, lâu nay luôn theo dõi các bài viết của các bác. Nhưng vì tự nhận thấy không thể giúp ích được gì nên không dám viết bài. Gần đây có hiện tượng tiêu chuẩn, em có ít lý thuyết nên muốn chia sẻ và làm rỏ. Nhưng giờ đây em nghĩ mọi việc không nên bàn thêm, với phong cách cũng như cách hành xử bên kia.. anh em ta có nói gì cũng vô nghĩa. Khi chủ nghĩa cá nhân đã bùng phát thì nổ lực trao đổi cũng như giúp nhau cùng nâng cao kiến thức của chúng ta trở nên vô dụng. Chúng ta giúp cho nhiều anh em thành viên hiểu rỏ thế nào là tiêu chuẩn, thế nào là quản lý, thế nào là lắp lẫn, tránh những khái niệm chung chung làm sai đi ý nghĩa thuần túy của kỹ thuật là rỏ ràng & chính xác. Nhiệt tâm của chúng ta là điều bác chủ không mong muốn, đã vạch trần sự phô trương thái quá của bác chủ, gây tổn hại đến lợi ích cá nhân của bác chủ cũng như lợi ích nhóm của bác ấy. Chúc ta chưa giúp được ai.. nhưng trước hết đã thiệt thân mình.
Việc bác ấy làm đến tiêu chuẩn gì thì cứ để bác ấy tự sướng, em nghĩ việc thiết thực nhất mà em có thể làm là cố gắng sưu tầm lại các tài liệu cũng như tiêu chuẩn mà em đã được học. Phổ biến lại để cho các anh em ngoại đạo có thể biết được phần nào. Khi nhận thức người tiêu dùng nâng cao thì doanh nghiệp không thể muốn chém thế nào thì chém. Chưa nói đến việc chém gió thái quá là tự bôi tro trét trấu vào mặt mình.

Xin lỗi vì đã làm phiền. Em sẽ cố gắng có nhiều bài viết hữu ích để bù đắp cho sự thờ ơ của em trong thời gian qua.

----------

Khoa C3, thuhanoi, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## ít nói

Topic đó là cái lò trảm he he cũng từ đó mà em bị trảm.
Pác tuấn mới bị xong haha

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em hơi bức xúc vì bị trảm, nên đăng nguyên văn sang bên này cho ... đỡ tức ( tính em hơi trẻ con tẹo, các bác thông củm  :Smile:  ) thành ra nghe nó lạc đề và cực đoan. Xo rì cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

Thấy tiếc cho diễn đàn một thời hay ho. Giờ bên đó vì 1 chữ g mà bao anh em ngã xuống

----------


## ga_cnc

> Thấy tiếc cho diễn đàn một thời hay ho. Giờ bên đó vì 1 chữ g mà bao anh em ngã xuống


có em bị ngã 2 lần luôn mới đau chứ lị ha ha ha :Wink:

----------


## ít nói

> có em bị ngã 2 lần luôn mới đau chứ lị ha ha ha


Ẹ vừa vào lại ngã xuống rồi. Hê hê ko hỉu nguyên nhân cho lắm .

----------


## CKD

Chắc tại bác nói ít đấy ạ. Nhiều khi cũng không hiểu lý do gì để 1 bài viết có thể bị xóa.. hay có tư thù nhỉ?

----------


## ít nói

Chắc vì bài viết bên này . gián điệp thông báo. HM lén gọi đện cho thuộc hạ xử

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> Ẹ vừa vào lại ngã xuống rồi. Hê hê ko hỉu nguyên nhân cho lắm .


Ngã xuống thì tự mà đứng dậy đi chứ? Lớn rồi còn phải người đỡ nữa à?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Ngã xuống thì tự mà đứng dậy đi chứ? Lớn rồi còn phải người đỡ nữa à?


Nằm thích hơn cụ à .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Cha ít nói này đang say..... thích nằm hơn.


Mới xem xong cái thớt máy HM bên kia , trình quăng bom của bác ấy cao quá , em choáng ngợp luôn , hợp đồng làm máy ngợp thở , chắc một ít thời gian nữa bác ấy cũng ngộp khỏi thở với cái máy ấy đó luôn , rất mong chờ cái video của bác ấy....HEHEHEH nhiều màn hay còn tiếp. Hi vọng bác ấy có thắp nhang cúng bái cái máy ấy cho nó chạy chứ bên xưởng người ta mà nó cà giựt không chạy găm thẳng xuống phôi có mà chết tại xưởng, lúc ấy người ta hốt bom G7 quăng lại là chết ngộp luôn à.


Nhiều bác sẽ bị chém tiếp dài dài , trước mắt bác thanhvp, blue ocean , DIY gì đó , rồi Khanhdan ...... sẽ tới bác Luyến , thôi thì cứ lo đường thoát thân nhé , bơ vơ tội lắm.

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu tui qua đó lập 10 cái nick ảo, cứ cái gì của bác HM thì tui khen lên tận mây xanh, còn các thành viên khác tui chê thậm tệ luôn, làm mạnh tay vào liên tục 1 tháng luôn thì đố các bác hậu quả ra sao?

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Do biến đổi khí hậu và thời tiết đang giao mùa nên tính khi ad bên đó chắc cũng rứa nên chắc bác cũng đi bán muối thôi ạ.
Up cái ảnh ea một thời với ad bên vườn chuối

----------

ít nói, thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

> Cha ít nói này đang say..... thích nằm hơn.
> 
> 
> Mới xem xong cái thớt máy HM bên kia , trình quăng bom của bác ấy cao quá , em choáng ngợp luôn , hợp đồng làm máy ngợp thở , chắc một ít thời gian nữa bác ấy cũng ngộp khỏi thở với cái máy ấy đó luôn , rất mong chờ cái video của bác ấy....HEHEHEH nhiều màn hay còn tiếp. Hi vọng bác ấy có thắp nhang cúng bái cái máy ấy cho nó chạy chứ bên xưởng người ta mà nó cà giựt không chạy găm thẳng xuống phôi có mà chết tại xưởng, lúc ấy người ta hốt bom G7 quăng lại là chết ngộp luôn à.
> 
> 
> Nhiều bác sẽ bị chém tiếp dài dài , trước mắt bác thanhvp, blue ocean , DIY gì đó , rồi Khanhdan ...... sẽ tới bác Luyến , thôi thì cứ lo đường thoát thân nhé , bơ vơ tội lắm.


Ấy ấy, em không có nói gì bậy bạ nhá bác, bác chỉ được cái quăng chuối lung tung... :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Ờ ờ thì em ném chuối tà le , trúng ai thì trúng , hehehe đang chơi chiêu dụ dỗ anh em về thôi mà.


Ngày xưa vẫn thế và bây giờ cũng vậy . Ngày ấy khó khăn gian khổ hạt muối cắn đôi nhưng bây giờ có hạt đường nuốt hết . Có xem lịch sử anh em cũng hiểu mà cái này nó mấy ngàn năm rồi , bên tàu có Hán cao tổ, Lý Thái Dân ,Chu Nguyên Chương , còn Việt Nam ta cũng rứa nhưng không kể ra , ngu gì vạch áo cho người xem lưng ghẻ.


Nhưng mà thế giới chuối xảy ra nhanh thật, khỏi cần phải đến mấy mươi năm mới thế , đây thì chưa tròn năm thì .... thấy gớm.

----------


## Tuanlm

Kỹ thuật chế máy hay kỹ thuật chém chuối đây bà con?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Do biến đổi khí hậu và thời tiết đang giao mùa nên tính khi ad bên đó chắc cũng rứa nên chắc bác cũng đi bán muối thôi ạ.
> Up cái ảnh ea một thời với ad bên vườn chuối


Đã từng là bạn bè?
2 cục phấn và 1 số phận  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Cha ít nói này đang say..... thích nằm hơn.
> 
> 
> Mới xem xong cái thớt máy HM bên kia , trình quăng bom của bác ấy cao quá , em choáng ngợp luôn , hợp đồng làm máy ngợp thở , chắc một ít thời gian nữa bác ấy cũng ngộp khỏi thở với cái máy ấy đó luôn , rất mong chờ cái video của bác ấy....HEHEHEH nhiều màn hay còn tiếp. Hi vọng bác ấy có thắp nhang cúng bái cái máy ấy cho nó chạy chứ bên xưởng người ta mà nó cà giựt không chạy găm thẳng xuống phôi có mà chết tại xưởng, lúc ấy người ta hốt bom G7 quăng lại là chết ngộp luôn à.
> 
> 
> Nhiều bác sẽ bị chém tiếp dài dài , trước mắt bác thanhvp, blue ocean , DIY gì đó , rồi Khanhdan ...... sẽ tới bác Luyến , thôi thì cứ lo đường thoát thân nhé , bơ vơ tội lắm.


em lo đường thoát từ lâu rồi hê hê bằng chứng là bên này em đang ở TỐP BỐN (siêu nhân spam)

----------


## SaleMOD

Chào các bác.. em xin lỗi em phải đi nằm đây.
Em đã ngã xuống một cách anh dũng trong sự nghiệp đốn chuối. Hy vọng được anh em diễn đàn ghi công ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------

culitruong

----------


## ít nói

> Chào các bác.. em xin lỗi em phải đi nằm đây.
> Em đã ngã xuống một cách anh dũng trong sự nghiệp đốn chuối. Hy vọng được anh em diễn đàn ghi công ạ .


À nhìn thấy rồi cm linh tinh trong topic đó thì ban là đúng rồi

----------


## diy1102

> Chào các bác.. em xin lỗi em phải đi nằm đây.
> Em đã ngã xuống một cách anh dũng trong sự nghiệp đốn chuối. Hy vọng được anh em diễn đàn ghi công ạ .


Hix bác đừng tự ái chứ em biết chắc một điều là bác sẽ ra đi vào một chiều thu hà nội thôi.

----------


## hungdn

Thấy cụ diy1102 chiến đấu dũng cảm đến giây phút cuối cùng  :Cool:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

Cha Ít nói , em biết nick mới của bác luôn nhé , dám bán con 5 pha harmonic hàng tặng hả ????


Em cũng ngã nón , nghiêng mình xém té , tiễn biệt bác về nơi bán muối . HAHAHAHA .... mà cũng oan nghiệt thiệt, anh ấy ra đi như làn khói , chỉ có gạch ngang và dấu vết mất tiêu.


Và trình Hồ Máy ném bom cỡ B52 rồi mấy bác ạ , em chỉ nói là với cách làm việc này thì nhiều bác đặt máy ôm đầu máu , và cũng chẳng có cơ hội phản hồi vì vừa đưa lên em ấy đi bán muối luôn.


Công nhận anh em cũng nhiều cha cài cắm lại thiệt ..,,, mấy ông mà gây chuyện với tui là tui hê lên hết đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cha Ít nói , em biết nick mới của bác luôn nhé , dám bán con 5 pha harmonic hàng tặng hả ????.


Bác it có còn driver 5 pha mô đâu mà không bán (hi) cả lũ nó nằm trong thúng của em hết rồi, nhưng mà nó nằm chơi đó thôi chứ thất sủng rồi, thấy servo nó đã hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Chào các bác.. em xin lỗi em phải đi nằm đây.
> Em đã ngã xuống một cách anh dũng trong sự nghiệp đốn chuối. Hy vọng được anh em diễn đàn ghi công ạ .


Cho xin tờ giấy photo cách lắp Block Hiwin đê. Trước giờ toàn lắp THK. Cầm lệch lệch mà vẫn lắp được ý.

----------


## diy1102

> Cho xin tờ giấy photo cách lắp Block Hiwin đê. Trước giờ toàn lắp THK. Cầm lệch lệch mà vẫn lắp được ý.


Bên đó chia se tài liệu quá quý báu, các bác k thank đi he he he he.
À em nhầm, tài liệu đó con nít như em cũng chả cần, huống chi các cao thủ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bên đó chia se tài liệu quá quý báu, các bác k thank đi he he he he.
> À em nhầm, tài liệu đó con nít như em cũng chả cần, huống chi các cao thủ.


Nhiều lúc có ngay lại tiện, ví dụ ghi số điện thoại hoặc nick... chứ đang lắp tay dính dầu hư bàn phím sao

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> Cha Ít nói , em biết nick mới của bác luôn nhé , dám bán con 5 pha harmonic hàng tặng hả ????
> 
> 
> Em cũng ngã nón , nghiêng mình xém té , tiễn biệt bác về nơi bán muối . HAHAHAHA .... mà cũng oan nghiệt thiệt, anh ấy ra đi như làn khói , chỉ có gạch ngang và dấu vết mất tiêu.
> 
> 
> Và trình Hồ Máy ném bom cỡ B52 rồi mấy bác ạ , em chỉ nói là với cách làm việc này thì nhiều bác đặt máy ôm đầu máu , và cũng chẳng có cơ hội phản hồi vì vừa đưa lên em ấy đi bán muối luôn.
> 
> 
> Công nhận anh em cũng nhiều cha cài cắm lại thiệt ..,,, mấy ông mà gây chuyện với tui là tui hê lên hết đó.


Bán đâu cụ .khoe chơi hê hê . tạo nick mới để làm cho các cụ khác ngã xuống bởi nhưng cm ngây ngô hê hê

----------


## ít nói

> Bác it có còn driver 5 pha mô đâu mà không bán (hi) cả lũ nó nằm trong thúng của em hết rồi, nhưng mà nó nằm chơi đó thôi chứ thất sủng rồi, thấy servo nó đã hơn


Thì ko có nhưng em có hamonic nhí liền motor 5 phase hê hê

----------


## ahdvip

Em nghĩ các anh tập trung cho diễn đàn bên mình thì hay hơn là cứ nói những chuyện của diễn đàn bên đó. Dạo này em thấy diễn đàn mình khá là im ắng, spam là chủ yếu. Cũng sắp tới ngày ăn nhậu rồi, anh em coi thế nào sốc lại tinh thần cái cho nó máu chứ cú bàn chuyện nhà người ta thế thì chán quá.

----------

Tuấn, unitec

----------


## ít nói

> Em nghĩ các anh tập trung cho diễn đàn bên mình thì hay hơn là cứ nói những chuyện của diễn đàn bên đó. Dạo này em thấy diễn đàn mình khá là im ắng, spam là chủ yếu. Cũng sắp tới ngày ăn nhậu rồi, anh em coi thế nào sốc lại tinh thần cái cho nó máu chứ cú bàn chuyện nhà người ta thế thì chán quá.


Diễn đàn chủ yếu là các thàng viên từ bên kia sang mà .
khi nào diễn đàn đạt đc top tìm google.com với các từ khóa liên quan đến CNC ra ngay thì mới có các member mới. hiện Tại theo đánh giá của alexa là 3,417,676
chưa được xếp hạng gì

----------

unitec

----------


## Nam CNC

nói thiệt chú Đức , em hết ý tưởng trao đổi rồi, em làm xong cái máy quay quay của em là em hết biết làm cái gì luôn , chuyển qua buôn bán, thôi thì chú Đức bày cho anh làm gì 1 cái hoành tráng mà anh em đu theo không kịp đi.


Anh thì có mấy cái muốn làm mà bí lù nè.

---trước mắt khoái cái máy in phẳng mà thằng cha Gà Mờ hẹn hoài, làm lỡ thì của anh rồi .

---Ngoài ra muốn mở cái xưởng cho đàng hoàng làm máy nè , bây giờ có khách hàng đặt máy mà chẳng có cái gì để làm cho đúng cái tiêu chuẩn để thương mại , chứ DIY hoài chán quá .

--- Còn 1 thứ nữa em khoái Độ Xe lắm , chắc bữa nào chơi đại cái xác xe nào đó chế chế gắn gắn cho nó lung linh đi dạo đêm mới được ( mà cũng cần cái xưởng nữa.... chán thiệt , chán cái nghiệp làm giày dép em quá ).

----------

jimmyli, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## CKD

Làm xưởng không đại ca.. đợt rồi phát động mà thấy đại ca lên làm xếp rồi nên không dám hỏi nữa.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## blueocean

E đang có ý DIY cái máy phay giường 3mx6m, đặt ở khu công nghiệp :Smile:  ý tưởng là đổ bê tông như cái nhà, các bác có ý kiến gì ko?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## culitruong

Xin chân làm culi, sắp thất nghiệp.

----------


## lkcnc

bác làm em ủng hộ nhiệt tình

----------


## Tuấn

> nói thiệt chú Đức , em hết ý tưởng trao đổi rồi, em làm xong cái máy quay quay của em là em hết biết làm cái gì luôn , chuyển qua buôn bán, thôi thì chú Đức bày cho anh làm gì 1 cái hoành tráng mà anh em đu theo không kịp đi.
> 
> 
> Anh thì có mấy cái muốn làm mà bí lù nè.
> 
> ---trước mắt khoái cái máy in phẳng mà thằng cha Gà Mờ hẹn hoài, làm lỡ thì của anh rồi .
> 
> ---Ngoài ra muốn mở cái xưởng cho đàng hoàng làm máy nè , bây giờ có khách hàng đặt máy mà chẳng có cái gì để làm cho đúng cái tiêu chuẩn để thương mại , chứ DIY hoài chán quá .
> 
> --- Còn 1 thứ nữa em khoái Độ Xe lắm , chắc bữa nào chơi đại cái xác xe nào đó chế chế gắn gắn cho nó lung linh đi dạo đêm mới được ( mà cũng cần cái xưởng nữa.... chán thiệt , chán cái nghiệp làm giày dép em quá ).


Tam thập nhi lập, kinh nghiệm bác cũng có một mớ rồi, chả đói đâu mà lo bác ui

----------


## thuhanoi

> nói thiệt chú Đức , em hết ý tưởng trao đổi rồi, em làm xong cái máy quay quay của em là em hết biết làm cái gì luôn , chuyển qua buôn bán, thôi thì chú Đức bày cho anh làm gì 1 cái hoành tráng mà anh em đu theo không kịp đi.
> 
> 
> Anh thì có mấy cái muốn làm mà bí lù nè.
> 
> ---trước mắt khoái cái máy in phẳng mà thằng cha Gà Mờ hẹn hoài, làm lỡ thì của anh rồi .
> 
> ---Ngoài ra muốn mở cái xưởng cho đàng hoàng làm máy nè , bây giờ có khách hàng đặt máy mà chẳng có cái gì để làm cho đúng cái tiêu chuẩn để thương mại , chứ DIY hoài chán quá .
> 
> --- Còn 1 thứ nữa em khoái Độ Xe lắm , chắc bữa nào chơi đại cái xác xe nào đó chế chế gắn gắn cho nó lung linh đi dạo đêm mới được ( mà cũng cần cái xưởng nữa.... chán thiệt , chán cái nghiệp làm giày dép em quá ).


Không được chán không được chán, dẫu sao nó cũng nuôi lớn mình đến chừng này và sẽ cho ta kinh nghiệm vũng vàng để chuyển sang làm cái khác

----------


## ít nói

> nói thiệt chú Đức , em hết ý tưởng trao đổi rồi, em làm xong cái máy quay quay của em là em hết biết làm cái gì luôn , chuyển qua buôn bán, thôi thì chú Đức bày cho anh làm gì 1 cái hoành tráng mà anh em đu theo không kịp đi.
> 
> 
> Anh thì có mấy cái muốn làm mà bí lù nè.
> 
> ---trước mắt khoái cái máy in phẳng mà thằng cha Gà Mờ hẹn hoài, làm lỡ thì của anh rồi .
> 
> ---Ngoài ra muốn mở cái xưởng cho đàng hoàng làm máy nè , bây giờ có khách hàng đặt máy mà chẳng có cái gì để làm cho đúng cái tiêu chuẩn để thương mại , chứ DIY hoài chán quá .
> 
> --- Còn 1 thứ nữa em khoái Độ Xe lắm , chắc bữa nào chơi đại cái xác xe nào đó chế chế gắn gắn cho nó lung linh đi dạo đêm mới được ( mà cũng cần cái xưởng nữa.... chán thiệt , chán cái nghiệp làm giày dép em quá ).


Bạn em ngày xưa cũng từng làm khuôn giày dép cho xưởng nhà cụ Nam . cách đây tầm 10 năm . bây giờ vẫn làm khuôn cho 1 cty giầy .nhưng làm quản lí roài

----------


## Nam CNC

Em vẫn gắn bó với gia đình , nhưng cái thứ máy móc này mới làm em hứng thú sáng tạo , nhưng chẳng kiếm được xèng gì, kiếm nhiêu mua ve chai hết nhiêu.... khổ.

Bác biển xanh, cứ noi gương bác Luyến mà chơi , bác Luyến tuổi trẻ nhưng tài cao, em khâm phục bác ấy lắm, đôi lúc ganh tị thiệt, nhưng bác ấy có thực lực cộng với máu liều thì mới thành công chứ.

Bác làm con đó, em bán rẻ cho bác con spindle 3.7kw , gá dao đến 32mm , 8600 rpm mà phang khung sườn nhé , em đã dIY lại bạc đạn 7xxx rồi , ăn sắt miễn chê, còn nếu đúng là phay tốc độ nhanh thì em vẫn có con tốc độ nhanh luôn.


Nếu có chơi thiệt , anh CULI về với đội em , bảo đảm cho anh giữ chức CULI Trưởng luôn hehehe

----------

jimmyli

----------


## blueocean

Dạo đến được đầu tư 1 tỷ... để phát triển, dự là 300 củ tự DIY máy phay giường chỉ chạy khung tà tà, còn lại mua công cụ và nguyên liệu về sản xuất. E lên chức giám đốc điều hành kiêm kiến trúc sư trưởng, khi nào xong mời các bác đến dự khai trương... :Smile:

----------

unitec

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu mua ray trượt , khuyên bác vào HCM, em thấy trong đây có hàng ray con lăn bản to to của germany mới bán thanh lý , giá rẻ lắm, nhưng không biết có đủ độ dài không nữa.

----------

unitec

----------


## CKD

Chơi cái này nè bác Nam

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

> Em vẫn gắn bó với gia đình , nhưng cái thứ máy móc này mới làm em hứng thú sáng tạo , nhưng chẳng kiếm được xèng gì, kiếm nhiêu mua ve chai hết nhiêu.... khổ.
> 
> Bác biển xanh, cứ noi gương bác Luyến mà chơi , bác Luyến tuổi trẻ nhưng tài cao, em khâm phục bác ấy lắm, đôi lúc ganh tị thiệt, nhưng bác ấy có thực lực cộng với máu liều thì mới thành công chứ.
> 
> Bác làm con đó, em bán rẻ cho bác con spindle 3.7kw , gá dao đến 32mm , 8600 rpm mà phang khung sườn nhé , em đã dIY lại bạc đạn 7xxx rồi , ăn sắt miễn chê, còn nếu đúng là phay tốc độ nhanh thì em vẫn có con tốc độ nhanh luôn.
> 
> 
> Nếu có chơi thiệt , anh CULI về với đội em , bảo đảm cho anh giữ chức CULI Trưởng luôn hehehe


Con 3.7k 8600 rpm đâu bác, nghía cái xem thế nào. Được e bợ luôn cho con máy C chứ chờ máy phay giường gì cho mệt  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

là cái con to chà pá , màu vàng nặng 42 kg, con em đã DIY bạc đạn 7013 và 7206 đó , full gang , em nhớ không lầm là 6tr , bác thích thì giảm giá 5tr bác ôm về mà bằm thịt mấy em khung sắt vậy.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...-do-go-gia-beo


trong thớt em nói rõ, em nó nguyên bản là nhôm, gỗ, resin , nhưng đã độ lại bạc 7013C và 7206C , ăn sắt lớp mõng là ok , bác thích thì em chuyển ra, phay không ngon trả lại em không thành vấn đề , chứ để ở nhà nó chật hehehehe.

----------


## culitruong

> Nếu có chơi thiệt , anh CULI về với đội em , bảo đảm cho anh giữ chức CULI Trưởng luôn hehehe


Tên này ngon, chưa làm ngày nào đã cho lên chức. 

Có tư chất làm cán bộ

----------


## anhcos

Chả biết để đâu nên post vào đây cho khỏi phải mở thêm mục mới.

Mình tháo ra từ máy khoan bótxờ, mấy bác chỉ mình cách tháo ra để thay bạc đạn mới với.
Đóng một hồi nhưng không thấy suy chuyển gì.

----------


## ít nói

Đóng gì bạn. Tháo đầu maranh đã. Coi đầu có ốc khóa ko

----------


## Nam CNC

có con ốc khóa bên trong ren ngược, tháo ra rồi dùng cây lục giác tháo bằng cách cho đầu khoan kẹp cây lục giác , dùng búa tán 1 phát bung liền , anhcos chịu khó lên youtube xem đi , cái này có video nhiều mà.

----------


## anhcos

Không phải tháo cái đầu kẹp, vì ở đó có cái vai, không lấy bạc đạn ra được, mà phải tháo cái bánh răng ấy, rất cứng đóng không ra.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì dùng cảo , cảo ra đi anh, nếu đi làm mang theo, qua em em cảo ra giúp cho.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> vậy thì dùng cảo , cảo ra đi anh, nếu đi làm mang theo, qua em em cảo ra giúp cho.


Tks Nam nhé, vậy mai ghé luôn, sẵn lấy bộ mini xyz luôn...

----------


## CKD

Vụ cảo này.. đuối như trái chuối ấy. Hồi trước em có làm rồi, dùng êtô thủy lực cùng vài đồ gá kích mới ra được, cảo tay không biết thế nào. Nghiệt cái là khi lắp vào.. thì không êm như lúc trước, phải cẩn trọng lắm lắm, kích tới kích lui mới tạm hài lòng.

----------

anhcos

----------


## culitruong

Nếu quá cứng cảo bằng mấy cái 2-3 càng vặn  tay thì chua lắm.

Cái vụ thủy lực đó tớ có làm 1 bộ, nhưng bỏ lâu quá cái ben 5t xì hết dầu rồi chỉ còn lại bộ khung thôi.

Cách nhanh nhất là mang ra vĩnh viễn hoặc tiệm cơ điện nào nó củng có cái cảo đó hết, kêu nó thay dùm tốn cở vài chục K nhưng lở có bị hư thì bắt nó đền. Nhờ ông Nam hư ổng cười trừ á  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

> Nhờ ông Nam hư ổng cười trừ á


Làm được thì phải mời bia đen.. cảm tạ; nhở hư thì cười thôi chứ.. làm dùm thì ai mà đền anh. hehehehehehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao dao này không thấy cái chuẩn G7 hay G8 nào xuất hiện vậy ta ? chắc có lẽ tiêu chuẩn cao qua nên đi bảo hành hằng ngày hay sao ấy.


Có 1 thông tin thú vị em biết được , không biết em nên kể không nhỉ ??? mà tính em nó tọc mạch tệch toạch nên kể chuyện vui anh em nghe chơi.

tình hình là như vầy , cũng vài tháng trước bá bá chuối bom quyết nâng lên tầm cao mới , dự định chơi em anpha step cho nó bằng chị bằng em , chơi luôn ac servo cho nó đỉnh cao , ngờ đâu mua nhằm mấy em servo của 1 đại ca dư hàng bán lại , đại ca ấy mới vừa chửi thẳng bá bá ấy nổ quá , ai dè quay qua nhục mặt mua hàng sau lưng , sau đó cũng bị 1 đại ca đang quy ẩn lâu lâu xuất hiện tát thẳng 1 phát vào mặt , " trời mấy cái servo đó đỉnh cao gì , năm sau nó tròn 20 năm rồi nhé ".hehehe , nhiều đại ca xuất hiện quá bác ấy đành núp sau buồng chuối lánh nạn.

   sau ấy nhắc lại cái anpha step của phi đội gà bay chúng em , bá bá ấy mua lâu rồi mà chẳng thèm trả tiền , đòi bác ấy bác ấy la to , khách hàng chưa lấy máy lấy đâu ra tiền mà trả hahahaha , dù gì chủ vườn chuối mà chơi kiểu cho anh em ăn chuối kiểu đó cũng bực , thôi thì nhịn , chẳng thèm chấp. Bác ấy mới lò dò lên cái máy phay gỗ từ con rùa con gió đá mà bác ấy nói chuẩn G7 đấy làm nhiều anh em choáng thiệt vậy cái plasma cnc anh em cắt sắt lên máy thì chuẩn G bao nhiêu ta ??? thiệt là..... Cũng xong , lên cái máy đẩy 1 phát trượt vài met , ghê thiệt , Hiwin taiwan ( tờ giấy nó in thế ), sau đó cũng lắp anpha , test phê hơn con dê ( bác ấy quăng thế chứ có video nào đâu ) , thế là chúng em đòi tiền tiếp , ai chơi gì kì vậy , test phê thì phải trả tiền , sau đó tự nhiên bác ấy phán ASM98 yếu xìu , dùng 2 ngón tay dí vào , em nó báo lỗi trả hàng hehehe , về nhà tức quá test lại , chơi tấm nhựa cứng tì vào , em nó cạp bay 1 miếng hahaha , công nhận 2 ngón tay bá bá ấy dữ thiệt , chắc luyện được kim cương trĩ ( hehehe chỉ thôi ).


     Quái nghĩ hoài không ra , không lẽ cha này đểu ... cũng lò mò ra , do bá bá dùng ncstudio làm sao biết cách đảo chiều anpha đây , tịt , heheh , nhờ anh em khác giúp thì nhục mặt , mà nói thiệt , mấy cha biết cách làm đảo chiều bị cho đi bán muối hết cha nó rồi , thế là chúng em nhận lại anpha step với 1 lí do hết sức cùi bắp vì nó yếu sinh lí.



   ----- mấy hôm nay ngoài vườn ấy hết sức rộn ràng , toàn nghi vấn lừa đảo với ăn quỵt không , em nghi ngờ chơi chiêu mượn gió bẻ măng , ai ngờ măng lồ ô bẻ không nổi nên bá bá quăng cả nải chuối ra làm hoà và chém 1 trái chuối tép riu làm gương , cũng tội cha KAMEYOKO thiệt . Mà sau mấy cái vụ lùm xùm anh em cũng vỡ ra nhiều điều , học được nhiều điều, mấy cha ngoài đó thâm thiệt , chơi theo bầy theo nhóm, phe đảng thấy ghê , cùng lúc quánh hội đồng thấy ớn, chẳng thấy đâu cái diễn đàn kỹ thuật mà ghê hơn cái phim " bụi đời chợ Lớn ".

----------

Mr.L, solero, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> , mấy cha ngoài đó thâm thiệt , chơi theo bầy theo nhóm, phe đảng thấy ghê , cùng lúc quánh hội đồng thấy ớn, chẳng thấy đâu cái diễn đàn kỹ thuật mà ghê hơn cái phim " bụi đời chợ Lớn ".


Đề nghị cụ Nam không chơi kiểu chụp mũ phân biệt này nọ nhá


Em khoái nhất cái cụ Kametoco này  :Smile: 

Quote Nguyên văn bởi kametoco  Xem bài viết
sao bài viết sử dụng từ ngữ thiếu văn hóa vẫn cứ đc lên top mà k bị xóa hay chỉnh sửa lại, dkm admin, dkm cái diễn đàn, đừng trảm e e cũng chỉ nói theo bác chủ thôi, e biết bác Luyến không phải là người làm ăn vô lương tâm như vậy

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi cái vụ alpha đó em cũng hơi bị lộn ruột, số là em đang cần gấp nên có call cho chủ vườn rằng anh không dùng thì cứ gửi luôn cho em cũng được, em trả tiền cho ... tay lái muối rồi (nói khéo là thế chứ thực ra nghĩ là mày éo biết dùng thì đưa tao dùng cho), chủ vườn bẩu ừ ừ nhưng mờ anh đang bận độ 3 4 hôm nữa anh mới gửi hàng cho em được (nguy hiểm vãi). 2 Ngày sau em gọi cho tay lái muối bẩu nhắc chủ vườn gởi hàng cho tau đi mầy thì được phản hồi rằng chủ vườn đã gửi trả hàng rồi...

----------


## occutit

Thế cái vụ máy móc bên vườn chuối anh em đánh giá thế nào  :Big Grin:  Kể mua máy về để khoan lỗ MDF mà cũng không xong thì đúng là nản thật. Gặp ngày xưa là topic cỡ đó không tồn tại lâu được đâu. Nhưng bây giờ chuẩn G7 xuất hiện trên giang hồ nên nó mới ngồi ở chiếu trên được lâu. Thấy đủ rồi thì gỡ xuống. 

Nhờ mấy con alpha mới biết biệt danh lò gạch đấy chứ  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

hà hà , anh Tuấn có còn ở ngoài vườn nữa đâu , em chỉ nói mấy cha trong cái thớt chém Luyến chuối hột ấy thôi . Dù gì em cũng xin lỗi , không nên nói nhiều anh em chung chung như thế , để em lược lại , nói thẳng bà nó cái níck luôn cho anh em khỏi nhột bụng.

----------


## diy1102

E nghỉ là chơi nhau thôi, chứ bác L làm máy làm gì đến mức đó. Nếu có thì có thể thời gian đầu thôi chứ bi giờ thì e nghĩ chuyện đó khó sảy ra lắm, có chăng nó sai số một chút thôi. E ghe thấy bảo cha mua máy đó ở Hưng Yên gần chỗ cncpro.vn

----------


## Nam CNC

thì đó , đó là điều mà em e ngại nhất , hôm nay còn ăn nhậu anh em, nhờ vả nhau , chứ hôm sau đụng chạm đâm sau lưng chiến sỹ liền ... Bá Bá thâm thiệt , biết bao nhiêu cái níck mới lập , chỉ 1 2 bài viết mà mạt sát nhau thấy ghê , vậy mà từ đầu đến đít bá bá để anh em chửi nhau cho đã , lòi hết cái xấu ra , rồi nhảy vào hốt tàn cuộc bằng 1 cú chém chuối kametoko. Đọc qua mới thấy tư dưng xuất hiện mấy cha khen máy chổ khác làm hehehehe.

Mà thôi , diễn đàn không giúp nhau lúc hoạn nạn , nói 1 câu công bằng , giải quyết nhanh chóng để thấy anh em giúp nhau tới cùng mà đằng này cứ chém lung tung thì rốt cuộc chẳng được gì , chỉ thấy hết mấy cái vụn vặt làm ăn manh mún của mấy cha ném đá dấu tay mà thôi.

----------

jimmyli, Mr.L

----------


## Diyodira

G7 dkm gì, vườn nhà nó muốn ươm gì nó ươm chứ,  nói chung chúng tà chỉ dừng ở mức độ chế cháo thôi chứ có gì ghê đâu. Tui mà quăng một ít tiêu chuẩn cơ bản cho sx máy cnc chắc mấy thằng cơ sở vườn chuối như L hay HM chạy mất dép, khách biết được cũng bỏ của chạy.
1. Hỏi nó máy có alarm đồng bộ hết không? Nghĩa là 1 trục chuối thì cả nãi rụng ngay lập tức (các trục khác phải stop).
2. Hỏi nó khi spín giảm tua đột ngột các trục có dừng không?
3. Hỏi nó nếu dùng spín giải nhiệt nước thì khi bơm nước nghẹn chuối thì spín có dừng không?-> cả nãi rụng theo, xong gọi mấy thằng g7, g8 lên móc chuối ra cho máy hết nghẹn rồi chạy tiếp.

Còn rất nhiều alarm hữu ích khác nhưng nhiêu đó thôi cũng đủ làm sốt mấy thằng g.
Nói thật mấy alarm cơ bản trên rất cần cho máy, nói cách khác nếu thiếu thì là một thiệt thòi lớn cho khách hàng, bom nổ chậm mà khách sẽ lãnh hậu quả không nhỏ.
Nói thế để thấy rằng tụi nó điếc không sợ súng nên show mặt quăng lựu đạn, g7,8 này nọ.
Tui chế máy trên 10 năm có giám lộ mặt khẳng định định này nọ đâu, tiêu chuẩn này kia đâu.
Nhớ cách đây gần 10 năm tôi có mang 2 máy cnc (1router 1 plasma) đi triển lãm techmart ở ĐN được cúp vàng (1 phần Do tôi Việt hóa screen của mach 3, cái này vớ vẩn chẳng gì cao siêu cả). Sau triển lãm rất nhiều nhiều khách hàng gọi đặt máy mà tui dám nhận đâu, chỉ nhận ở Sg cho tiện chăm sóc, mặc dù thời kỳ điểm đó máy chạy chuẩn rồi, tròn vo chứ khg ovan như hai trái chuối ghép lại như khách mắng vốn bên vườn chuối. Cơ bản là tui hiểu sâu sắc ưu khuyết điểm của máy chế ở VN, và biết người biết ta nên từ đó tớt nay chế đều đều không giám theo số lượng. Mặc cho máy vô chuẩn gxxx rồi nhưng nửa x cũng kg giám gán cho máy.
Vậy đấy, mấy a cơ sở và g7,8 này nọ thức tỉnh dùm nếu muốn vươn lên và khẳng định định mình, dù sao cũng rất trân trong những nhà chế tạo cnc VN.
Thanks

----------

anhcos, Gamo, jimmyli, Mr.L, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> hà hà , anh Tuấn có còn ở ngoài vườn nữa đâu , em chỉ nói mấy cha trong cái thớt chém Luyến chuối hột ấy thôi . Dù gì em cũng xin lỗi , không nên nói nhiều anh em chung chung như thế , để em lược lại , nói thẳng bà nó cái níck luôn cho anh em khỏi nhột bụng.


Bác Nam tặng em cái tên Luyến chuối hột từ bao giờ thế?

----------


## Nam CNC

thì chú còn ở vườn chuối thì phải có nghệ danh chuối kèm theo chứ hehehe.

Sẵn chú Luyến vào đây thì chịu khó học hỏi anh Diyodira , nâng cấp hơn , nâng giá trị máy hơn , chứ anh thấy những alarm ( cảnh báo ) đó rất tiện lợi , lợi cho nhà sản xuất và rất lợi cho người xử dụng.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác bình tỉnh nào. A/e trên diễn đàn ta đều không chuối. Nên nếu cứ kéo dài cái văn phong kiểu chuối thế thì lâu ngày thành quen, không khéo chúng ta lại trở thành chuối thì nguy to. Thôi thì lâu lâu hãy chuối phát cho nó hết xì chéc với vui nhà vui cửa rồi ta lại là ta các bác nhé.

PS: mà nói thật, đọc bài các bác em thấy vui cái cửa mình quá. Ý chết, em làm gì có cái ấy mà vui, chắc em bị lây bệnh chuối rồi các bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

@đi vô đi ra
Mấy cái alarm đó, cũng có người biết người không, nhưng cơ bản là do phải cạnh tranh về giá nên lượt bỏ hết. Cuối cùng thì xiền nào của nấy, rủi ro khách hàng chịu.
Lúc trước em có dùng mấy con máy nhật, tuổi chắc gần bằng em. Cái gì nó cũng alarm. Mà già rồi thì xuong khớp nó lỏng cả, suốt ngày cứ à lam, à lâm. Không làm được gì, tức mình, cứ có a lam là em truy tới cùng rồi cắt luôn cái cảm biến roi cứ thế dùng tiếp. Cái gì nó cũng có lợi & hại cả bác ơi. Vấn đề là ta đang đứng đâu khi đánh giá.

----------


## Luyến

Bác diyodira nói em tiếp thu ah. Lắp mấy báo lỗi đó em vẫn lắp lên của em máy ah. Có cái báo lỗi bơm nước thì chưa vì chưa có giải pháp thích hơp ah, khách hành vẫn phải theo dõi để ý máy bơn.

----------


## Diyodira

> @đi vô đi ra
> Mấy cái alarm đó, cũng có người biết người không, nhưng cơ bản là do phải cạnh tranh về giá nên lượt bỏ hết. Cuối cùng thì xiền nào của nấy, rủi ro khách hàng chịu.
> Lúc trước em có dùng mấy con máy nhật, tuổi chắc gần bằng em. Cái gì nó cũng alarm. Mà già rồi thì xuong khớp nó lỏng cả, suốt ngày cứ à lam, à lâm. Không làm được gì, tức mình, cứ có a lam là em truy tới cùng rồi cắt luôn cái cảm biến roi cứ thế dùng tiếp. Cái gì nó cũng có lợi & hại cả bác ơi. Vấn đề là ta đang đứng đâu khi đánh giá.


Mình chỉ nói alarm cơ bản thôi mà, cần và đủ, ae chế cháo bình thường thì không sao, mà cái này chủ yếu cho các cơ sở g7,8.

----------


## Luyến

> thì chú còn ở vườn chuối thì phải có nghệ danh chuối kèm theo chứ hehehe.
> 
> Sẵn chú Luyến vào đây thì chịu khó học hỏi anh Diyodira , nâng cấp hơn , nâng giá trị máy hơn , chứ anh thấy những alarm ( cảnh báo ) đó rất tiện lợi , lợi cho nhà sản xuất và rất lợi cho người xử dụng.


Bên đó em còn khách hàng bác ah.

----------


## Diyodira

> thì chú còn ở vườn chuối thì phải có nghệ danh chuối kèm theo chứ hehehe.
> 
> Sẵn chú Luyến vào đây thì chịu khó học hỏi anh Diyodira , nâng cấp hơn , nâng giá trị máy hơn , chứ anh thấy những alarm ( cảnh báo ) đó rất tiện lợi , lợi cho nhà sản xuất và rất lợi cho người xử dụng.


E giờ nói thì giỏi chứ có làm gì nửa mà học hỏi, gác kiếm rồi chị năm ơi, nghĩ kĩ cũng thấy nghề chế cháo cnc ở VN bạc bẽo, chất xám rẻ bèo, nai lưng làm giàu cho thiên hạ, nên khi nổ ra xung đột đột với khách bên thế giới c,  mình hiểu và thông cảm với L là vậy .
Nói gì không phải ace bỏ qua cho.
Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> E nghỉ là chơi nhau thôi, chứ bác L làm máy làm gì đến mức đó. Nếu có thì có thể thời gian đầu thôi chứ bi giờ thì e nghĩ chuyện đó khó sảy ra lắm, có chăng nó sai số một chút thôi. E ghe thấy bảo cha mua máy đó ở Hưng Yên gần chỗ cncpro.vn


Theo bạn thời gian đầu là bao lâu?
Khi bạn đặt vị trí mình là chủ đầu tư thì mới hiểu hết được nha. Thường khách hàng họ chẳng biết gì về máy đâu, khi họ giao tiền đồng nghĩa với việc đặt trọn niềm tin cho nhà chế tạo, khi máy xong thì họ chỉ việc lượm tiền chứ đừng nói nhiều vô ích với họ.

----------


## occutit

Ai rảnh mà chơi nhau, công ty kia làm loa, to đùng, chả có gì liên quan tới sản xuất máy. Còn cái máy khoan lỗ cũng không xong mà cũng bán với hứa thì tất nhiên là phải xảy ra chuyện rồi. Người mua mới bị lầm chứ người sản xuất và bán không bao giờ lầm à nha.

----------


## Tuấn

Đọc các bài viết của bác chủ làm loa thì em khẳng định bác này không thể làm to được. Có thể là gia đình hay gì gì đấy chứ bác ý thì không ạ. Dạng cậu ấm thích oai oách mà thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhớ cách đây gần 10 năm tôi có mang 2 máy cnc (1router 1 plasma) đi triển lãm techmart ở ĐN được cúp vàng (1 phần Do tôi Việt hóa screen của mach 3, cái này vớ vẩn chẳng gì cao siêu cả). Sau triển lãm rất nhiều nhiều khách hàng gọi đặt máy mà tui dám nhận đâu, chỉ nhận ở Sg cho tiện chăm sóc, mặc dù thời kỳ điểm đó máy chạy chuẩn rồi, tròn vo chứ khg ovan như hai trái chuối ghép lại như khách mắng vốn bên vườn chuối. Cơ bản là tui hiểu sâu sắc ưu khuyết điểm của máy chế ở VN, và biết người biết ta nên từ đó tớt nay chế đều đều không giám theo số lượng. Mặc cho máy vô chuẩn gxxx rồi nhưng nửa x cũng kg giám gán cho máy.
> Vậy đấy, mấy a cơ sở và g7,8 này nọ thức tỉnh dùm nếu muốn vươn lên và khẳng định định mình, dù sao cũng rất trân trong những nhà chế tạo cnc VN.
> Thanks


Cụ này nói chính xác. Phát triển rất dễ bị cuốn theo nhu cầu của khách mà quên béng cả thực lực lẫn nhu cầu của mình. Xểnh ra là đuối luôn và ngay ạ. Các công ty chỉ ngỏm khi đang đà phát triển thui ợ, chứ cứ tà tà làm đủ và đúng thì làm sao mà ngỏm được. Thời buổi khó khăn này, cụ nào làm đủ sống và có đà để từ từ phát triển thì đã là tốt lắm lắm rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

việc gì cũng nên nhìn nhận bình tĩnh nhẹ nhàng , tìm cách giải quyết nó chứ cái kiểu muốn phá cho nát bét hay đuổi cùng diệt tận thì không làm được việc gì cả , nội cái việc mất thời gian chơi cho thằng kia chết thì đầu óc nó mụ mẫm rồi.


Nhưng để nói 1 câu công bằng thì em cũng thấy bác Luyến phát triển về số lượng nhanh quá , dịch vụ và việc kiểm soát theo không kịp thì cũng sẽ rối. Hãy bỏ ra ít thời gian chậm lại , suy nghĩ thêm về mô hình quản lí sản xuất kinh doanh , về quy trình sản xuất , về quy trình kiểm tra chất lượng thì bác Luyến mới tiến xa hơn được . Có ai hỏi em câu gì em chỉ khoài nói cái câu gì đó của ông danh nhân gì đó là 1 người giỏi biết tuyển những người giỏi hơn mình làm việc cho mình... đến lúc này bác Luyến nên tuyển người giỏi thay thế mình đi để mình còn làm việc khác , chứ chạy lung tung nó rối à , mà lỡ có chuyện gì đổ thừa cho thằng kia hehehehe. ( mấy đại ca hay làm thế )

----------

anhcos

----------


## Diyodira

> việc gì cũng nên nhìn nhận bình tĩnh nhẹ nhàng , tìm cách giải quyết nó chứ cái kiểu muốn phá cho nát bét hay đuổi cùng diệt tận thì không làm được việc gì cả , nội cái việc mất thời gian chơi cho thằng kia chết thì đầu óc nó mụ mẫm rồi.
> 
> 
> Nhưng để nói 1 câu công bằng thì em cũng thấy bác Luyến phát triển về số lượng nhanh quá , dịch vụ và việc kiểm soát theo không kịp thì cũng sẽ rối. Hãy bỏ ra ít thời gian chậm lại , suy nghĩ thêm về mô hình quản lí sản xuất kinh doanh , về quy trình sản xuất , về quy trình kiểm tra chất lượng thì bác Luyến mới tiến xa hơn được . Có ai hỏi em câu gì em chỉ khoài nói cái câu gì đó của ông danh nhân gì đó là 1 người giỏi biết tuyển những người giỏi hơn mình làm việc cho mình... đến lúc này bác Luyến nên tuyển người giỏi thay thế mình đi để mình còn làm việc khác , chứ chạy lung tung nó rối à , mà lỡ có chuyện gì đổ thừa cho thằng kia hehehehe. ( mấy đại ca hay làm thế )


Nói như chị Năm CNC thì lí tưởng quá còn gì. Người VN thích ngon bổ rẻ, không tính khấu hao máy móc, vậy lời bao nhiêu mà thuê thợ giỏi, chỉ còn cách all in one. Mà thợ giỏi ở VN thì biết rồi, nhảy lambada chứ có chịu làm lâu với mình đâu, thuê rồi mở lớn thì cuối cùng cũng mình lãnh đủ. Tui thấy thường là vậy.

----------


## diy1102

> Ai rảnh mà chơi nhau, công ty kia làm loa, to đùng, chả có gì liên quan tới sản xuất máy. Còn cái máy khoan lỗ cũng không xong mà cũng bán với hứa thì tất nhiên là phải xảy ra chuyện rồi. Người mua mới bị lầm chứ người sản xuất và bán không bao giờ lầm à nha.


Quan điểm của bác k sai. Còn về việc kia chỉ là một chiều nói mà thôi, cũng chẳng có gì là xác thực cả. Nghe cách ăn nói cũng có thể hình dung pần nào đó vấn đề ạ.




> Theo bạn thời gian đầu là bao lâu?
> Khi bạn đặt vị trí mình là chủ đầu tư thì mới hiểu hết được nha. Thường khách hàng họ chẳng biết gì về máy đâu, khi họ giao tiền đồng nghĩa với việc đặt trọn niềm tin cho nhà chế tạo, khi máy xong thì họ chỉ việc lượm tiền chứ đừng nói nhiều vô ích với họ.


Như bác nhatson có bình luận bên đó, sản pẩn em k nói là đã tốt, nhưng như kiểu chủ thớt bên đó nói thì em k tin bác L k xử lý được.
Còn điều tất yếu là tốt nếu như làm đc tất cả những gì các bác nói. Em chỉ nói vấn đề ở topic đó, k nói dài rộng gì khác.

----------


## occutit

Em bán đàn/hàng cho khách thì trước khi bán có nói rõ lỗi của sản phẩm. Sau đó nếu có lỗi thì mình sẽ thu hồi và đổi lại sản phẩm khác chất lượng cao hơn. Hàng lỗi thì mang về nhà sửa lại được thì sửa, không thì để đó coi như bài học. 

Nghĩ cho kĩ thì mình cũng chẳng thiệt gì cả mà được lòng khách hàng. Tham quá thì thâm thôi. Thử đặt mình vào trường hợp của khách hàng là biết ngay mình cần phải làm gì, nhận lỗi trước rồi tính sau.

Còn chủ thread bên kia, cũng không hẳn là cậu ấm, nhìn cách nói chuyện thì cũng có thể làm chủ được. Nhưng chỉ vì đụng chạm nên dễ sinh ra ác cảm thôi.

----------


## thehiena2

Thấy não nề cho cơ khí Việt. Ko help nhau mà chém tới tấp. Có người bán hàng cho em còn thiếu xiền của em mà em còn chừa cho người ta con đường sống. :Cool:

----------


## Diyodira

> Thấy não nề cho cơ khí Việt. Ko help nhau mà chém tới tấp. Có người bán hàng cho em còn thiếu xiền của em mà em còn chừa cho người ta con đường sống.


Nếu nhìn ở góc độ người chế máy thì đó là thuốc đắng giã tật, lâu lâu có cơ hội để soi xét, để uốn nắn chứ chém hại đâu, người nói thẳng nói thật thì đó mới là quan tâm, chứ ai rảnh đâu.
Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cơ bản em nghĩ thế này:

1. Cũng là bài học để bác ấy (cũng như em ngồi hóng) nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm. Anh em có ý kiến gì nên góp ý để có gì em cũng nghe luôn ạ.

2. Tiền nào của nấy, máy CNC của bác ấy giá thế thì chất lượng cũng tương tự rồi. Mình bổ sung thêm nhiều tính năng khác giá thành đội lên cao, chi phí nghiên cứu, thời gian, năng lực & tiền bạc sao đủ cửa chơi với bọn đế quốc được. Mà chưa chắc khách hàng đã thích những tính năng ấy.

Em thì em thấy bác ấy khả năng kinh doanh giỏi, bán hàng tốt mặc dù thú thiệt về mặt kỹ thuật em thấy sản phẩm của bác ấy cũng có nhiều chỗ "chuối" thiệt  :Smile: )

3. Vụ bác ấy bị chém thì cũng xui thôi vì trúng khách hàng nằm ngoài phân khúc bác ấy có khả năng phục vụ.
Em cũng bị một số khách hàng đòi mua sản phẩm giá rẻ nhưng yêu cầu như là sản phẩm cao cấp => đòi hết cái này đến cái nọ => lỗ nặng mà vẫn phải ráng làm hài lòng khách hàng.

----------


## Diyodira

> Mà chưa chắc khách hàng đã thích những tính năng ấy.


Sao nói vậy chời, khách biết gì mà thích với không, những tính năng bảo vệ đó là không thể thiếu với máy cnc, đặt trường hợp bác là khách hàng thì bác có thích máy mình an tòan không? Mà bác cố tình không hiểu hay chưa hiểu thấu đáo.
Thiết nghĩ đến lúc chúng tà nên lập một qui tắt những tính năng an tòan tối thiểu mà một máy cnc phải có, để nâng tầm sx máy ở VN để mọi ae tự tin làm thương mại kiếm sống tốt, chứ giờ làm máy để ngọ ngọay thì phần lớn ace đều có thể. Tôi cũng chẳng gỉoi giang gì, máy làm ra thì chỉ một số rất ít mới có những tính năng đó, nên đây cái chính là trăn trở của mình.
Mời ae chém tiếp. Thanks

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu mà làm cái alarm cảnh báo máy bơm nước thì khó, em thì không làm theo hướng đó, thay vào đó em diy bộ đo nhiệt độ con spindle, khi nào spindle nóng tới mức 37 độ thì nó beep beep lúc đó thì kiểm tra máy bơm, nếu không có can thiệp gì hay những lúc không có ở đó xem thì khi nó tới 39 độ sẽ có tín hiệu kích vào e-stop cho máy nó ngưng lại luôn. Máy bơm là để giải nhiệt cho spindle thôi thì ta kê đơn thuốc ngay phần nhiệt độ thì chắc cú hơn à.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Chuẩn không cần chỉnh.
Việc bơm nước mục đích là để giải nhiệu. Nếu máy bơm còn bơm tốt nhưng hiện tượng quá nhiệt vẫn có (do nghẹt nước, lưu lượng giảm, đóng cặn v.v...) thì vẫn hỏng như thường. Nên chăm sóc sờ pín như vầy thì hiệu quả & an toàn hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Có bác nào có list đầy đủ các tiêu chuẩn an toàn cho CNC hem? Cho em xin với :x

Em rất quan tâm đến các tiêu chuẩn này vì sợ chết & tại nạn lắm lắm :x :x

----------


## Diyodira

> Nếu mà làm cái alarm cảnh báo máy bơm nước thì khó, em thì không làm theo hướng đó, thay vào đó em diy bộ đo nhiệt độ con spindle, khi nào spindle nóng tới mức 37 độ thì nó beep beep lúc đó thì kiểm tra máy bơm, nếu không có can thiệp gì hay những lúc không có ở đó xem thì khi nó tới 39 độ sẽ có tín hiệu kích vào e-stop cho máy nó ngưng lại luôn. Máy bơm là để giải nhiệt cho spindle thôi thì ta kê đơn thuốc ngay phần nhiệt độ thì chắc cú hơn à.



Đây cũng là một giải pháp.
Mình muốn mấy ae trên đây có sáng kiến gì cứ đưa ra, xong tổng hợp lại đưa ra giải pháp tốt nhất rồi phát triển phần cứng (mainboard chẳng hạn) dựa trên những thiểt bị thông dụng trên thị trường như: driver gì, seri mấy, của tàu hay Nhatson, spin loại gì, bơm nước loại gì ... Sau này mấy ae không lo phần tủ điều khiển, chỉ việc cắm rút, rất tiện lợi cho lắp ráp và bảo hành bảo trì, và cũng dễ cho khách hàng ở xa. Bước tiếp theo là mỗi mainboard sẽ có một tem xác nhận ( của vườn đào) để dán lên tủ điện chứng nhận đạt chuẩn (đây có thể là chìa khoá đẩy lui hàng tàu).
Nếu dự án khả thi, mình xin phép tài trợ cho khâu nghiên cứu phát triển bo, xong làm một ít phân phát cho các member dùng đánh giá, rồi sau đó tính tiếp. Dự án với tiêu chí không lợi nhuận của cncpro.
Trên đây là ý kiến của mình, mời ae chém tiếp. Thanks

----------


## lekimhung

> Đây cũng là một giải pháp.
> Mình muốn mấy ae trên đây có sáng kiến gì cứ đưa ra, xong tổng hợp lại đưa ra giải pháp tốt nhất rồi phát triển phần cứng (mainboard chẳng hạn) dựa trên những thiểt bị thông dụng trên thị trường như: driver gì, seri mấy, của tàu hay Nhatson, spin loại gì, bơm nước loại gì ... Sau này mấy ae không lo phần tủ điều khiển, chỉ việc cắm rút, rất tiện lợi cho lắp ráp và bảo hành bảo trì, và cũng dễ cho khách hàng ở xa. Bước tiếp theo là mỗi mainboard sẽ có một tem xác nhận ( của vườn đào) để dán lên tủ điện chứng nhận đạt chuẩn (đây có thể là chìa khoá đẩy lui hàng tàu).
> Nếu dự án khả thi, mình xin phép tài trợ cho khâu nghiên cứu phát triển bo, xong làm một ít phân phát cho các member dùng đánh giá, rồi sau đó tính tiếp. Dự án với tiêu chí không lợi nhuận của cncpro.
> Trên đây là ý kiến của mình, mời ae chém tiếp. Thanks


Em ủng hộ ý kiến của bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

Có lẽ em hay thắc mắc tò mò , nếu gọi đạt chuẩn G7 thì liệu người mua máy này về làm điêu khắc gỗ thì có sống được không ???


---- Với em thì chắc sống được nếu có đơn hàng gia công Kỳ Nam.





mượn video từ vườn Chuối , được sản xuất bởi Hồ Máy.


----- Nếu so sánh với các máy anh em đang làm và đang kiếm tiền thì ngay cả máy TQ dùng servo cũng thua xa về độ chậm như rùa....  chỉ có thể là chuẩn G7

----------

Diyodira

----------


## emptyhb

> Có lẽ em hay thắc mắc tò mò , nếu gọi đạt chuẩn G7 thì liệu người mua máy này về làm điêu khắc gỗ thì có sống được không ???
> 
> 
> ---- Với em thì chắc sống được nếu có đơn hàng gia công Kỳ Nam.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYNMKuxv1jI
> 
> 
> mượn video từ vườn Chuối , được sản xuất bởi Hồ Máy.
> ...


Cái này em nghĩ do bác đó chưa biết cài đặt thông số nên nó rùa vậy thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

em cũng nghĩ là bác ấy chưa biết set thông số gì cả , ngay cả cái ông nào làm G-code cũng không biết chế độ đi dao , công nhận bắp chuối dễ sợ , thế thì quảng cáo làm gì cho nó bị phản ứng  ngược . Đợi cho nó ngon và chuẩn thì đưa lên sau có gì đâu mà khoe kiểu đó.

---- Em chắc chắn mấy tấm hình trước xài anpha step , còn hiện tại video cùng lắm là step lai hay step thường thôi nên mới chậm kiểu đó. Bá bá ấy nên cho đệ tử tạo nick vào đây học hỏi thì tốt hơn , chứ vườn ấy còn có ai chỉ dẫn đâu.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CBNN

> Nếu mà làm cái alarm cảnh báo máy bơm nước thì khó, em thì không làm theo hướng đó, thay vào đó em diy bộ đo nhiệt độ con spindle, khi nào spindle nóng tới mức 37 độ thì nó beep beep lúc đó thì kiểm tra máy bơm, nếu không có can thiệp gì hay những lúc không có ở đó xem thì khi nó tới 39 độ sẽ có tín hiệu kích vào e-stop cho máy nó ngưng lại luôn. Máy bơm là để giải nhiệt cho spindle thôi thì ta kê đơn thuốc ngay phần nhiệt độ thì chắc cú hơn à.


ra Nhật Tảo mua cái board này nè cột cái cảm biến vào motor , đấu relay với chân Estop cài đặt xong là xài thôi . giá chỉ 150k . 

còn muốn làm chuyên nghiệp hơn cũng oke nhiều tính năng hơn ....giá gấp 3 với số lượng vài chục bộ .

----------


## occutit

" Ba mươi nghìn " mà anh Nam  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

F chắc chạm ngưỡng 500 đấy các cụ nhẩy.

----------


## hardfarmer

> F chắc chạm ngưỡng 500 đấy các cụ nhẩy.


Các bác cứ chọc người ta làm gì, cẩn thận thì test tốc độ chậm, dùng động cơ ngon ngon, momen lớn một tý, tốc độ max cao một tý, tăng tốc lên là ok ngay chứ có gì đâu.

----------


## lekimhung

> ra Nhật Tảo mua cái board này nè cột cái cảm biến vào motor , đấu relay với chân Estop cài đặt xong là xài thôi . giá chỉ 150k . 
> 
> còn muốn làm chuyên nghiệp hơn cũng oke nhiều tính năng hơn ....giá gấp 3 với số lượng vài chục bộ .


Mua làm gì tốn tiền, thấy mấy bác nói thì bàn vô vậy thôi chứ cái này mình diy cách nay 2 năm rùi, 1 con pic16f628 + led7seg + ds18b20 + pc817 + linh tinh cũng chưa tới 100k à.

----------


## Diyodira

> em cũng nghĩ là bác ấy chưa biết set thông số gì cả , ngay cả cái ông nào làm G-code cũng không biết chế độ đi dao , công nhận bắp chuối dễ sợ , thế thì quảng cáo làm gì cho nó bị phản ứng  ngược . Đợi cho nó ngon và chuẩn thì đưa lên sau có gì đâu mà khoe kiểu đó.
> 
> ---- Em chắc chắn mấy tấm hình trước xài anpha step , còn hiện tại video cùng lắm là step lai hay step thường thôi nên mới chậm kiểu đó. Bá bá ấy nên cho đệ tử tạo nick vào đây học hỏi thì tốt hơn , chứ vườn ấy còn có ai chỉ dẫn đâu.


Like
Like
Like
.
.
.
Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

Cái tủ điện G7 này của em đã ra đi roài các bác ui  :Frown: 




Sau 3 năm chạy liên tục, hôm nay em nó đã ra đi trong sự tiếc nuối vô độ của đám thợ mài và anh em trong xưởng  :Smile: 

Có bác xem cái tủ này xong hỏi : cái chi mà lắm rơ le thế ?
Dạ cái này là tác phẩm đầu tay của em sau 45 phút học điện đấy ạ. Số là em chả biết gì về điện cả, đấu cái mô tơ 3 pha cũng chịu, kỹ sư tự động hoá vơi cả trung cấp điện nhà em đấu mấy cái công tắc cũng không xong. Có mấy con mô tơ mà suốt ngày nó om dây với cháy tủ điện. Nản quá em cắp sách đi học ông bạn làm điện xem cái rơ le nó là cái giống gì  :Smile: 

Sau 45 phút chém gió, ông bạn em bảo : hết rồi đấy bác ạ. Bác có hiểu gì không ? Em bảo chả hiểu gì cả. Đầu em nó ong ong u u... thôi em về.

Hôm sau em lôi mấy con khởi với rơ le này nọ ra nghịch, một lúc cũng hiểu hiểu. À thì ra nó chả có cái quái gì cả. Giống mấy cái công tắc mà thui.

Thế là em làm con máy này. Nó là cái máy mài kèm đủ các thứ hầm bà lằng. 

Em nó có 4 con mô tơ, 9 con xy lanh khí nén, thêm thủy lực này nọ, camera 2 chiếc, màn hình ti vi mini rứt là hoành tráng cộng thêm một rổ công tắc hành trình với cảm ứng ba lăng nhăng  :Smile: 

Điều khiển 2 chế độ, bằng tay và tự động cho nó oách  :Smile: 

Trình của em không thể vẽ được cái bản vẽ điện cho nó ra hôn, vậy là em phác phác rồi làm ợ  :Smile: 

Toàn bộ đồ điện là đồ tàu, cứ cái gì rẻ nhất chợ em mua. Ý tưởng là cứ đấu tạm xem nó thế nào. Rủi mà nó chạy được thì mình mua đồ tốt mình thay vào mấy hồi  :Smile: 
Đấu dây thì tiêt kiệm tối đa, một con solenois nó bật cái này rồi thì nó bật tiếp cái kia, đại khái là loằng ngà loằng ngoằng...

Rùi cái đấu xong nó chạy luôn ợ. Cánh thợ nhà em khoái chí trưng dụng luôn. Em cũng quên luôn chuyện làm lại cái tủ điện cho nó tử tế.

Cái phần tự động nó cũng chả tác dụng mấy. Bình thường lính nhà em làm bằng tay hết nửa ngày, em tính tính nếu làm bằng máy hết 30 phút là ngon rồi, ai dè nó chạy có 7 phút là xong béng. Mà 7 phút thì chả cần tự động. Thế là nút tự động bị bỏ luôn.

Mà không tự động thì mớ rơ le bị bỏ xó. Lâu không chạy nó gỉ nhoét nhoèn nhoẹt ra  :Smile: 

Sáng hôm nay em nhận được cái tin là cái máy nó ngỏm rùi. Mở cái tủ ra nhìn mà ngán. Chả hiểu ngày xưa mình đấu như thế này làm gì nhỉ ? Thui thì em ngồi em tháo mấy cái tự động ra, đấu lại từ đầu vậy. Chả biết đến tối nay có xong cái của này không nữa hu hu hu  :Smile:

----------

CKD

----------


## itanium7000

Dây thì đấu kiểu gì chẳng được bác, không chạy được chỗ này thì luồn chỗ khác. Layout PCB mới sợ vì không chạy được là phải VIA, diện tích thì có hạn. Cái này chơi cả thể tích thì bác cứ nhét lúc nào không có chỗ nữa thì thôi.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Tien Manh

> Vụ cảo này.. đuối như trái chuối ấy. Hồi trước em có làm rồi, dùng êtô thủy lực cùng vài đồ gá kích mới ra được, cảo tay không biết thế nào. Nghiệt cái là khi lắp vào.. thì không êm như lúc trước, phải cẩn trọng lắm lắm, kích tới kích lui mới tạm hài lòng.


Đóng lại bác không dùng vũ lực được đâu. Em thì cứ nửa năm thay 1 cái cho tất cả khoan ở nhà. Đảm bảo cho cái cốt ko bao giờ rỉ. Đầu khoan mới dùng thích. Nên bỏ tiền mua đầu xịn chút. 

Lúc đóng vào thì bôi chút mỡ. Đặt nhẹ đầu vào côn. Xoáy cho 3 đầu kẹp nó tụt hết vào trong. Kiếm 1 miếng gỗ phẳng đặt lên bàn khoan. Bật khoan rồi dập cả đầu khoan xuống miếng gỗ đó. Nhẹ nhẹ rồi mạnh dần. Đảm bảo tròn vo.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Mua làm gì tốn tiền, thấy mấy bác nói thì bàn vô vậy thôi chứ cái này mình diy cách nay 2 năm rùi, 1 con pic16f628 + led7seg + ds18b20 + pc817 + linh tinh cũng chưa tới 100k à.


Còn mạch và công nữa bác.

----------

